# Sexual orientation...



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Just curious to see how many people on here are open with their sexuality? I know in the testosterone filled gym it can be abit difficult be be honest.

But this aside how would you class your sexuality?? Girls get involved too


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

My sexual orientation is: GREEDY!

I have a f/t g/f a fiancee and shag whatever i fancy into the bargain...this qualifies me as greedy pigeon hole.....(you have seen AL, you know i ain't bs'ing)


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Im straight, got quite a few gay friends, but just dont see dudes as attractive.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Ser said:


> My sexual orientation is: GREEDY!
> 
> I have a f/t g/f a fiancee and shag whatever i fancy into the bargain...this qualifies me as greedy pigeon hole.....(you have seen AL, you know i ain't bs'ing)


Nor was I ... i would of had that!

Im pansexual... so everything goes haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im straight but have no issue with guys been around the same watering hole .


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

im a lesbian  , in a mans body


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Purely hetro , love all types of women, but ain't got any issues with anyone of any sex doing what they find makes them happy with whoever aslong as no one gets hurt-i've got loads of lezzer mates and know a few gay dudes who are all great people-but i find my lezzer pals really attractive.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Straight as an arrow. Have some gay friends tho. My best friend at college was gay actually, and I lived with him for a bit. One of my house mates is gay too, but he doesn't know I know... I not sure he knows how id react because I'm always talking about girls and they come and go etc..! Hard subject to bring up.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I actually only came to terms with my sexuality very recently. Id be confused soo long... then poof it was all so simple  ... now to get the guts and come out to the family


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

IM straight also , got to love the brunnette and blonde girls .. but bruneette over blondes most of the time as they think there not dirty but there actually are.. as my saying goes blondes tease brunettes please


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> I actually only came to terms with my sexuality very recently. Id be confused soo long... then poof it was all so simple  ... now to get the guts and come out to the family


My mate is orthadox greek and to us obviously gay. However his parents are very religeous and he has never came out to them (hes late 30s). His father died recently and he regrets not telling him, however doesnt want to tell his mother as he thinks she will be disapointed. Strange and difficult situation im sure!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> I actually only came to terms with my sexuality very recently. Id be confused soo long... then poof it was all so simple  ... now to get the guts and come out to the family


dont have to do anything you dont want dude .

besides they will find out when your hanging out the back of ser and weeman is knocking your back door in


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

jaycue2u said:


> My mate is orthadox greek and to us obviously gay. However his parents are very religeous and he has never came out to them (hes late 30s). His father died recently and he regrets not telling him, however doesnt want to tell his mother as he thinks she will be disapointed. Strange and difficult situation im sure!


Well I come from a strong Roman Catholic family and my dad is very homophobic... so its gunna be hard


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Natty.Solider said:


> Straight as an arrow. Have some gay friends tho. My best friend at college was gay actually, and I lived with him for a bit. One of my house mates is gay too, but he doesn't know I know... I not sure he knows how id react because I'm always talking about girls and they come and go etc..! Hard subject to bring up.


Write him a letter/email, saying you got an inkling...and would rather he was free to live as himself than feeling he has to pretend to be something he isn't...not as personal face to face, but gives him a chance to read it, get over the initial panik of realising that someone has guessed...then enough time for the realisation that you are still his mate and have no plans of changing that to come into play....even if he chooses to not tell anyone else, just having you in his corner will be of HUGE support!!!!!



LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> IM straight also , got to love the brunnette and blonde girls .. but bruneette over blondes most of the time as they think there not dirty but there actually are.. as my saying goes blondes tease brunettes please


I'm a natty blonde...and had ALOT of fun as such...dye my hair dark...and BOOM makes the blonde me look like a fekkin nun:lol:

Go figure!


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Straight and frantic.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> I actually only came to terms with my sexuality very recently. Id be confused soo long... then poof it was all so simple  ... now to get the guts and come out to the family


mate you'll probably find that your family already have an inclination - big deep breath and tell them, i'd rather my kids turned round and told me they were gay if it meant they could live a true and happy life-most families will be the same-good luck to you.

h.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Im straight cant say i personally know of anyone who is gay or lesbian..but i have somehow ended up in g.a.y and pride in brighton and it was a good laugh..what people get up to with their tings is their business i stay on my lane


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Ser said:


> I'm a natty blonde...and had ALOT of fun as such...dye my hair dark...and BOOM makes the blonde me look like a fekkin nun:lol:
> 
> Go figure!


Nothing like a women who is strong in her sexuality and knows it-must be the pheromones that are given out but you can sense it as soon as they walk in the room -love it


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

husky said:


> mate you'll probably find that your family already have an inclination - big deep breath and tell them, i'd rather my kids turned round and told me they were gay if it meant they could live a true and happy life-most families will be the same-good luck to you.
> 
> h.


If I was gay it would be so much simpler. But then I will have to explain what a pansexual actually is.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> If I was gay it would be so much simpler. But then I will have to explain what a pansexual actually is.


i love my frying pan :whistling:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> But then I will have to explain what a pansexual actually is.


Eh?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

ive done everything unimaginal to a woman nothing left to try it gets boring,thought about fellas and inflickting pain on them for fun but nah it aint my thing men are ugly scrotes rather have a fat trollop with no teeth


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

You all have the interet..... google it


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ser said:


> I'm a natty blonde...and had ALOT of fun as such...dye my hair dark...and BOOM makes the blonde me look like a fekkin nun:lol:
> 
> Go figure!


blonde or brunnette does it for me any day of the week but i do prefer my dark haired girls ... but saying that when rihanna had that red hair that looked pretty nice and tingled my dodge lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> You all have the interet..... google it


I did and still non the wiser lol


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> You all have the interet..... google it


Haha im reading this as greedy


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pansexuality


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pansexual means he`s a greedy ****er .


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

finlay04 said:


> You all have the interet..... google it


Basically means you're not fussy!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

jaycue2u said:


> Haha im reading this as greedy


In a way yes. But its just the way I am, its not a choice I made.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

finlay04 said:


> I actually only came to terms with my sexuality very recently. Id be confused soo long... then poof it was all so simple  ... now to get the guts and come out to the family


Can i just tell you something...your mam will already know.....my wee lad is deffo both ways...and i know this already...he is FOUR! i will let him 'out' himself when he is ready...i tell both my kids every single day that i love them, they can be anything they want to be, cause i love them....depending on generation, your dad might be a harder nut to crack....no matter how it plays out, he will love you...displaying it may be more difficult for him though(IME)



jaycue2u said:


> My mate is orthadox greek and to us obviously gay. However his parents are very religeous and he has never came out to them (hes late 30s). His father died recently and he regrets not telling him, however doesnt want to tell his mother as he thinks she will be disapointed. Strange and difficult situation im sure!


OUCH! Its such a hard situ....my family are devout catholics....but have always had all types of people around us growing up, we knew that we could be anything and it would be ok....my grandparents are more old school....but i don't let that sh1t wash...and they still love me, just don't agree with my thinking



ewen said:


> dont have to do anything you dont want dude .
> 
> besides they will find out when your hanging out the back of ser and weeman is knocking your back door in


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Bri will be bottom, Finlay be the meat of the sandwich...and i'll don my plastic c0ck....then his situ will be nothing for them to accept:lol:

And no, you don't NEED to come clean....if its easier trusting others, ie your friends etc then tell them, but the burdon of such a secret would be hard to live with....lots of implications, never introducing the person you love to them, family gatherings being attended alone, pretending your single etc...sometimes its easier to out yourself and deal with the fall out than live a lie....



finlay04 said:


> Well I come from a strong Roman Catholic family and my dad is very homophobic... so its gunna be hard


Regarless of his reaction, you are his son...and he loves you...just had your life planned out in his head differently....old school thinking is stubborn and you could have alot of sh1t to deal with if you choose to come out....he won't love you any less...just can't deal with admitting the way he has always thought isn't gonna be...


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> In a way yes. But its just the way I am, its not a choice I made.


Wasnt judging mate :beer:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

jaycue2u said:


> Wasnt judging mate :beer:


I know, dont worry no offence was taken. I'll be the first to make a joke about it.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> I actually only came to terms with my sexuality very recently. Id be confused soo long... then poof it was all so simple  ... now to get the guts and come out to the family


Good for you mate, life is too short to be fighting your own nature and denying yourself happiness.

Obviously I don't know your personal family background and situation but I really do hope your loved ones can be understanding and accepting of you. I think what lots of parents and friends tend to forget is that no matter how hard it is for them to accept this, it's a million times harder for you to accept it yourself if you were raised to believe it's wrong or abnormal.

Good luck to and don't ever let people give your grief about it. 



jaycue2u said:


> My mate is orthadox greek and to us obviously gay. However his parents are very religeous and he has never came out to them (hes late 30s). His father died recently and he regrets not telling him, however doesnt want to tell his mother as he thinks she will be disapointed. Strange and difficult situation im sure!


Oh man do I know where your mate is coming from... Having been raised Greek Orthodox in Greece where homophobia is rampant among anyone and everyone over the age of 30 it's a nightmare. ALL and I do mean ALL my mates' fathers back home (including my own) have said, at one point or another, how if their son were gay they would disown them.

I'm straight myself, but I do take issue with homophobia, perhaps more so than any other type of prejudice as to me it's akin to racism; you hate/dislike/mistrust someone simply for being born different to you.

I remember when that Welsh rugby player came out and I was so glad that the gay community and it's supporters have a positive gay athelete role model for ALL teenagers. It's not just gay teens who need gay role models, it's also, perhaps even more so, straight teens who need them in order to become more accepting and not bully their fellow peers. The suicide rate among gay teens in the US and is absolutely heart-breaking and I'd hate for that to be the case in the UK as well.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Just curious to see how many people on here are open with their sexuality? I know in the testosterone filled gym it can be abit difficult be be honest.


Yeah I would never tell people in my gym that I'm gay. It's a pikey bodybuilding gym in south London, can you imagine what they think about gays lol

There's one guy who works there and he was doing a PT session with one of his clients and I heard him making jokes about "homos" and "poofs" etc.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't get why people get so work up about other peoples sexual preferences. Unless you intend to, and have a chance of, sleeping with them it's none of ones business. Live and let live!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

My friend recently came out in a similar way so I may ask her to be with me to do it.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

cub said:


> Yeah I would never tell people in my gym that I'm gay. It's a pikey bodybuilding gym in south London, can you imagine what they think about gays lol
> 
> There's one guy who works there and he was doing a PT session with one of his clients and I heard him making jokes about "homos" and "poofs" etc.


It can get to you alot. Theres alot of that in my gym. A few guys no i float about either way but not the full extent.


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Ser said:


> ...my wee lad is deffo both ways...and i know this already...he is FOUR! i will let him 'out' himself when he is ready..


WTF?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

cub said:


> Yeah I would never tell people in my gym that I'm gay. It's a pikey bodybuilding gym in south London, can you imagine what they think about gays lol
> 
> There's one guy who works there and he was doing a PT session with one of his clients and I heard him making jokes about "homos" and "poofs" etc.


There was a lad that worked offshore with us that had told a few of us he was gay. Offshore is IMO worse than the BB community as its openly accepted / pushed that homophobia is a good thing. The lad felt comfortable after a few weeks on the boat and one shift decided to be himself and didnt give a fvck. There was a lot of fall out from it with his cabin mate refusing to share with him anymore, the guy that was running the survey refused to sit and eat with him, it was a total mess. But the lad just let it roll over him, didnt stop being himself :thumbup1:


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I don't get why people get so work up about other peoples sexual preferences. Unless you intend to, and have a chance of, sleeping with them it's none of ones business. Live and let live!


I think it has mostly to do with how you were raised. It's not surprising that children of bigots become bigots themselves, or that bigots end up only ever assocaiting with other bigots.

That's why having positive gay role models is vital to our society. It's far harder to get a young boy to hate black people if his favourite football team has black players. Same thing for gay roled models.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

finlay04 said:


> If I was gay it would be so much simpler. But then I will have to explain what a pansexual actually is.


*cough*



ewen said:


> i love my frying pan :whistling:


got in there before me:lol:

But seriously....didn't i explain this in my first reply??



LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> blonde or brunnette does it for me any day of the week but i do prefer my dark haired girls ... but saying that when rihanna had that red hair that looked pretty nice and tingled my dodge lol


I got it dark atm...but when the sun shines on it, its red...i love it!! My g/f dye's hers red, and well, Bri is well noted as being ginge...lovin the sparky!!



Smitch said:


> Basically means you're not fussy!


Not true, i am fussy...it takes 'my likes' to turn me on...but its something that oozes from them, an aura(for lack of a better word) its not something physical that i find attractive, i have found some who most wouldn't find attractive, cause they have a 'something' that makes me want to dive right in there and ruin it!! I have also turned down model esque types cause they are pretty to look at...but as dead as they come in 'pushing my buttons'


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> There was a lad that worked offshore with us that had told a few of us he was gay. Offshore is IMO worse than the BB community as its openly accepted / pushed that homophobia is a good thing. The lad felt comfortable after a few weeks on the boat and one shift decided to be himself and didnt give a fvck. There was a lot of fall out from it with his cabin mate refusing to share with him anymore, the guy that was running the survey refused to sit and eat with him, it was a total mess. But the lad just let it roll over him, didnt stop being himself :thumbup1:


Brave lad, he's got guts.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

cub said:


> Brave lad, he's got guts.


I have to agree. Takes someserious guts


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Gay not ****d who knows. Live with my partner so why should i be lol


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Some Religions promote Homophobia and Religion is promoted as something wonderful... makes me sick.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

PowerOutput said:


> Some Religions promote Homophobia and Religion is promoted as something wonderful... makes me sick.


I think alot of religions frown on homosexuality, however thats a completely different thread


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I did and still non the wiser lol


yeah, and i'm with you...read it and thought WTF, still no wiser, will have another go in the morning when sober........but everyone to their own i say....


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

PowerOutput said:


> Some Religions promote Homophobia and Religion is promoted as something wonderful... makes me sick.


My friend cannot and will not come out the her family as they are very strong christians and she will be rejected by her family if she does. Its very very sad. She hates having to lie


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Athenian said:


> Good for you mate, life is too short to be fighting your own nature and denying yourself happiness.
> 
> Obviously I don't know your personal family background and situation but I really do hope your loved ones can be understanding and accepting of you. I think what lots of parents and friends tend to forget is that no matter how hard it is for them to accept this, it's a million times harder for you to accept it yourself if you were raised to believe it's wrong or abnormal.
> 
> ...


See bolded bit....



cub said:


> Yeah I would never tell people in my gym that I'm gay. It's a pikey bodybuilding gym in south London, can you imagine what they think about gays lol
> 
> There's one guy who works there and he was doing a PT session with one of his clients and I heard him making jokes about "homos" and "poofs" etc.


I feel for you...i don't 'get' in these times WHY people should have to hide their preferences... 

I DO slag Bri about his gayness, its not a taking in the botty gay though...its like a lower class gay, like being ginge, being weaker than his fiance type of way:lol: Makes him harder when i tease him bout it though



Ian_Montrose said:


> I don't get why people get so work up about other peoples sexual preferences. Unless you intend to, and have a chance of, sleeping with them it's none of ones business. Live and let live!


folk with too much time on their hands....i'm too busy worrying bout MY business to be concerned with what other folk are doing....and the fact i don't give a flying fvck....cause thats their business



finlay04 said:


> My friend recently came out in a similar way so I may ask her to be with me to do it.


Support is always good...the shock might cause an initial reaction.....be prepared for that, but *hopefully* it will all go ok, if it doesn't, hopefully the shock will go and things can be better than you are sitting thinking they could ever be


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> There was a lad that worked offshore with us that had told a few of us he was gay. Offshore is IMO worse than the BB community as its openly accepted / pushed that homophobia is a good thing. The lad felt comfortable after a few weeks on the boat and one shift decided to be himself and didnt give a fvck. There was a lot of fall out from it with his cabin mate refusing to share with him anymore, the guy that was running the survey refused to sit and eat with him, it was a total mess. But the lad just let it roll over him, didnt stop being himself :thumbup1:


That's another thing that really gets to em about homophobes who claim to not be prejudiced. You always hear them say stuff like "I don't care what they do in private, so long as they don't broadcast it, or do it near me".

The double standard is offensive. I once had an argument with a homophobe who said that he doesn't mind gays doing their thing in private, but doesn't want them kissing in public and when I said that then staright couples shouldn't kiss in public either so as not to offend gay people he looked at me as if I just suggested killing an old lady.

How people can be so ignorant of their intolerance is astounding.

Or what about those who claim to be 'tolerant'? Since when has tolerant been such a novel and gracious attitude? I thought being accepting was the goal.

I'm tolerant of behaviours and people I think are morally wrong and detrimental to others, like a parent who believes in forcing their child to study something at university agains the child's wishes. I tolerate the fact that they are that way, but only because I realsie I have no legal recourse to stop them from being assholes! But I am accepting of gays because they do nothing do negatively impact others (apart from make homophobes feel uncomfortable).

Or what about how homophobic men think all gay men are after them? The sheer narcissism in the thought process is enough to turn my stomach.


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Only people I've met who are openly hostile to Gays are Christians and Muslims I have worked with over years. It fine to be a bigot as God told them it's ok :whistling:


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

I dont mind shirt lifters, but you would`nt catch me bending over in front of them. :lol:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

PowerOutput said:


> Only people I've met who are openly hostile to Gays are Christians and Muslims I have worked with over years. It fine to be a bigot as God told them it's ok :whistling:


Oldest excuse for ignorance in the book.... literally


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

PowerOutput said:


> Only people I've met who are openly hostile to Gays are Christians and Muslims I have worked with over years. It fine to be a bigot as God told them it's ok :whistling:


And of course if you were to point this out, you get called anti-christian and islamophobic...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ive grown up in a culture where homosexuality is not tolerated amd frowned upon i know my parents being from JA have extreme views on it...a country where homosexuality is illegal...then you also have african countries where a homosexual act can mean life in prison..people need to leave and let live man


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

cub said:


> Yeah I would never tell people in my gym that I'm gay. It's a pikey bodybuilding gym in south London, can you imagine what they think about gays lol
> 
> There's one guy who works there and he was doing a PT session with one of his clients and I heard him making jokes about "homos" and "poofs" etc.


What gym is it mate?


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> Oldest excuse for ignorance in the book.... literally


Yeah it's legalized intolerance and promoted as healthy and +ve.

Most of them have thought there was some aganda and bias against there religious group as well.... the irony.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

^ that reminds me of this video :lol:






madness


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

U should here my inlaws! They hate anyone different though lok


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> ^ that reminds me of this video :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong but funny never the less


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> ^ that reminds me of this video :lol:
> 
> madness


Sad sad sad. The Pastor is prob a raging **** in reality.

Did laugh though.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> What gym is it mate?


Metro Flex...


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Lmao eat the poopoo


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> ^ that reminds me of this video :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can understand if you asked someone in the street their opinion of homosexuality and they said "Well it goes against my religion etc" but to create a "National Task Force Against Homosexuality" and carry round a laptop full of extreme gay porn and be obsessed with the issue giving lectures on it, I think something else is going on there. It's like those evangelical preachers in America who are the most extreme homophobes but there's always a scandal that emerges linking them with rent boys and they turn out to be secretly gay.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

PowerOutput said:


> WTF?


you mark my words...one day in years to come i will be proven right...my daughter is straight, my son, not....don't care, i love them both, its non of my business who they are attracted to

He doesn't do 'anything' that makes me think this way...i just know, i'm his mammy, i baked him, i breast fed him, i know him better than any other person in the world....and i know that one day, he will build up to telling us(and i know he will go through some terrible mental thoughts building up the guts to come out, but i still won't intervene, he will when he is ready) As i already said, i just want him to be happy, its what i want for both of my kids and reading threads like this makes me feel terrible that i know this type of feeling is coming for him....



PowerOutput said:


> Some Religions promote Homophobia and Religion is promoted as something wonderful... makes me sick.


religion, with money are the biggest causes of fukked upness(lol) on earth...humans are nasty creatures where either is concerned:angry:



finlay04 said:


> My friend cannot and will not come out the her family as they are very strong christians and she will be rejected by her family if she does. Its very very sad. She hates having to lie


I can't even begin to imagine the effect that has on her.....i hope she has support elsewhere...but still a HUGE burdeon to carry....



Athenian said:


> That's another thing that really gets to em about homophobes who claim to not be prejudiced. You always hear them say stuff like "*I don't care what they do in private, so long as they don't broadcast it, or do it near me*".
> 
> The double standard is offensive. I once had an argument with a homophobe who said that he doesn't mind gays doing their thing in private, but doesn't want them kissing in public and when I said that then staright couples shouldn't kiss in public either so as not to offend gay people he looked at me as if I just suggested killing an old lady.
> 
> ...


Bolded part boils my blood...I'm not homophobic....but what straight folk do in public is acceptable...but if your not straight....then the very same behaviour isn't acceptable....aye ok....dingbats:lol:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

cub said:


> I can understand if you asked someone in the street their opinion of homosexuality and they said "Well it goes against my religion etc" but to create a "National Task Force Against Homosexuality" and carry round a laptop full of extreme gay porn and be obsessed with the issue giving lectures on it, I think something else is going on there. It's like those evangelical preachers in America who are the most extreme homophobes but there's always a scandal that emerges linking them with rent boys and they turn out to be secretly gay.


Do u go out much in london cub?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

dbaird said:


> Do u go out much in london cub?


Yep loads of gay bars/clubs to choose from...


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

cub said:


> I can understand if you asked someone in the street their opinion of homosexuality and they said "Well it goes against my religion etc" but to create a "National Task Force Against Homosexuality" and carry round a laptop full of extreme gay porn and be obsessed with the issue giving lectures on it, I think something else is going on there. It's like those evangelical preachers in America who are the most extreme homophobes but there's always a scandal that emerges linking them with rent boys and they turn out to be secretly gay.


Americans are so uptight about sex it's no wonder they have such extreme situations. Remember, this is the country that has government funded, faith-based sexual education classes that teach children that condoms actually INCREASE the risk of pregnency as an argument in favour of abstinence...


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

alan1971 said:


> I dont mind shirt lifters, but you would`nt catch me bending over in front of them. :lol:


what makes you so sure you are attractive to them??? :lol: do you not bend over in front of straight women incase they want a piece of you?? hmmmm thought not:lol:



dbaird said:


> U should here my inlaws! They hate anyone different though lok


this reminds me of the first time Bri took me to meet his Gran...she hates everyone, you don't even have to be different:laugh:

As soon as we left her gaff i told him that i was never, under any cinrcumstances being in her company again, i have NEVER in my life found anyone so offensive....should be an interesting wedding we have coming up:lol:


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

vetran said:


> ive done everything unimaginal to a woman nothing left to try it gets boring,thought about fellas and inflickting pain on them for fun but nah it aint my thing men are ugly scrotes rather have a fat trollop with no teeth


have u licked a womans pooh ? lol


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Ser said:


> you mark my words...one day in years to come i will be proven right...my daughter is straight, my son, not....don't care, i love them both, its non of my business who they are attracted to
> 
> He doesn't do 'anything' that makes me think this way...i just know, i'm his mammy, i baked him, i breast fed him, i know him better than any other person in the world....and i know that one day, he will build up to telling us(and i know he will go through some terrible mental thoughts building up the guts to come out, but i still won't intervene, he will when he is ready) As i already said, i just want him to be happy, its what i want for both of my kids and reading threads like this makes me feel terrible that i know this type of feeling is coming for him....
> 
> religion, with money are the biggest causes of fukked upness(lol) on earth...humans are nasty creatures where either is concerned:angry:


Yeah I was a very effeminate child when I was young (so im told by everyone) and am straight. Just surpised you pigeon holing him at age 4. He will be what he ends up being.

Money will always make folk evil and it will always be like that. Religion should be getting binned and sidelined now not promoted as +ve thing. Also makes me angry :cursing:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

cub said:


> Yep loads of gay bars/clubs to choose from...


Xxl?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

I am hetro, and I don't care what other people get up to. Gay, Lesbian, whatever, do what you want, have fun, but any guy that pinchs my **** and tries to chat me up will be looking for his teeth shortly after.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

dbaird said:


> Xxl?


My favourite


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

I dropped my wallet in a gay club once, kicked the fkr home before I picked it up.


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> I am hetro, and I don't care what other people get up to. Gay, Lesbian, whatever, do what you want, have fun, but any guy that pinchs my **** and tries to chat me up will be looking for his teeth shortly after.


No take it as a compliment. It's just like some bird you don't like trying it on... you wouldn't smash her in the face ffs.

I got heavily hit on in Soho last summer by dude when bird at toilet ended up getting bevvied with guy the 3 of us had good laugh.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

cub said:


> My favourite


I went to the opening night some many years ago. Also drank in the kings arms, vauxhall etc


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> I am hetro, and I don't care what other people get up to. Gay, Lesbian, whatever, do what you want, have fun, but any guy that pinchs my **** and tries to chat me up will be looking for his teeth shortly after.


Why the hostility? I've been chatted up by a few gay guys and as soon as I told them I 'play for the other team' they were very cool and polite, unlike some girls who've tried it on with me and were so furious when I rejected them they caused a scene.

I've said it before and I'll say it again; I'd rather be hit on by 100 gay guys than 1 unaatractive straight girl.

There's no need for violence mate, even if he pinches your ass. It's not that big a deal in my opinion. I realise people have different personal boundaries and I respect that, but if you hit a gay man for pinching your ass but not a straight woman then you 're in the wrong, and exactly because I don't believe in hitting anyone, regardless of race, creed, gender or sexual orientation, I abstain from violent confrontations alltogether.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

edit: double post


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> I am hetro, and I don't care what other people get up to. Gay, Lesbian, whatever, do what you want, have fun, but any guy that pinchs my **** and tries to chat me up will be looking for his teeth shortly after.


Wtf? Sure your reps wont be green for long


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

dbaird said:


> I went to the opening night some many years ago. Also drank in the kings arms, vauxhall etc


I like the Kings Arms too, don't really like Vauxhall though, a lot of drugs. I was waiting for a friend outside a club there and within 10 minutes I had three people offering me coke!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

OldManRiver said:


> I am hetro, and I don't care what other people get up to. Gay, Lesbian, whatever, do what you want, have fun, but any guy that pinchs my **** and tries to chat me up will be looking for his teeth shortly after.


Why? Just someone found you attractive...surely telling them you ain't into them is much easier thsn causing a fight....and then there is the ego stroke of the fact that another person found you attractive? Folk have found me attractive that i just wasn't into, it was nice to be seen as attractive, didn't have to cause an issue out of the fact that they didn't float my boat:confused:



PowerOutput said:


> Yeah I was a very effeminate child when I was young (so im told by everyone) and am straight. Just surpised you pigeon holing him at age 4. He will be what he ends up being.
> 
> Money will always make folk evil and it will always be like that. Religion should be getting binned and sidelined now not promoted as +ve thing. Also makes me angry :cursing:


My lad isn't effeminate hun, he is like a proper wee lad, up to no good all the time:lol:

I just know...and i ain't pigeon holeing him, he can be anything he turns out to be....but he can also know that i will accept anything he turns out to be. My nephew played with my make-up, in my heels...but he is straight, i just know....like i said, its not something he does, i 'just know'


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Ser said:


> Why? Just someone found you attractive...surely telling them you ain't into them is much easier thsn causing a fight....and then there is the ego stroke of the fact that another person found you attractive? Folk have found me attractive that i just wasn't into, it was nice to be seen as attractive, didn't have to cause an issue out of the fact that they didn't float my boat:confused:
> 
> My lad isn't effeminate hun, he is like a proper wee lad, up to no good all the time:lol:
> 
> I just know...and i ain't pigeon holeing him, he can be anything he turns out to be....but he can also know that i will accept anything he turns out to be. My nephew played with my make-up, in my heels...but he is straight, i just know....like i said, its not something he does, i 'just know'


is that u on ur avi ser ?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm so glad this has come up I can't be myself around the Test fuelled beasts in my gym but here in my true home where it's all love I can finally be execpted as a stark raving homersexual fiend, my jack off collection soley consists of all your Avi pictures so thank you UKM for giving me my space I love you guys and Gals.... The greedy ones too (Ser) and all inbetween.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

cub said:


> Yep loads of gay bars/clubs to choose from...


Did you ever go to G.A.Y in London Astoria 2, on Charing Cross road?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Did you ever go to G.A.Y in London Astoria 2, on Charing Cross road?


I have been. Only on a thursday though


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Did you ever go to G.A.Y in London Astoria 2, on Charing Cross road?


lol no never been to G-A-Y, not really my scene to be honest. The type of gays who go there I don't find attractive...


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> my jack off collection soley consists of all your Avi pictures so thank you UKM for giving me my space


:laugh:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I am very much trisexual...if it gets me hard... I will give it a go...why the hell not!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

if you were my son i would disown you,pansexual fcuker what you are :lol:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

HAWKUS:3594451 said:


> if you were my son i would disown you,pansexual fcuker what you are :lol:


thats for the confidence boost haha


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> thats for the confidence boost haha


you are what you are mate,nothing you can do about that,just be yourself you only live once.

im totally straight but into some stuff that would raise a few eye brows anywhere :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

cub said:


> lol no never been to G-A-Y, not really my scene to be honest. *The type of gays who go there I don't find attractive...*


Me neither but that's probably cos i'm straight :lol:

I used to work in the LA2 years ago. I remember there were 2 nights of the week that were indie/rock nights and another night was G.A.Y. That night was always the most packed and always made the most money by far. To be honest, it amazed me how open the people there were with each other. I was only 17ish at the time though and had zero real life experience. I remember thinking it was crazy how 1 bloke just walked up to a stranger and within minutes they were queueing up for a cubicle together in the toilets. If only it were like that where women are involved


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

HAWKUS:3594466 said:


> you are what you are mate,nothing you can do about that,just be yourself you only live once.
> 
> im totally straight but into some stuff that would raise a few eye brows anywhere :lol:


thats true. i want to come out so i can be myself. just got to fing the right time


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im Bisexual i love women but i love men just as easily.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

im dead straight as an arrow,some times too much.. cant pick one only...but thats another story.. i dont mind gay company, best restaurant owners, good clean food, i personal train a coupla gay dudes and they never try hit on u, train hard, plus side is HOT hot woman hang out with gays.... easy to meet. :thumb: .


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

straight here. no issues with those that arent


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> thats true. i want to come out so i can be myself. just got to fing the right time


Are you out to your friends mate?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Straight but think each to their own. I tell you what I do really, really hate, though. Bigotry. If any son of mine came home and told me he was a bigot I'd disown him.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Only girls for me but have absolutely no issue with gays, lesbians, transgender or transvestites... each to their own and sexual orientation doesn't make someone any less of a person!

Had a right laugh with all types of people, all kinds of background and sexual orientation at random parties all over the place.

If someone's got a gsoh and great banter I'll have a laugh with em!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

dbaird:3594703 said:


> Are you out to your friends mate?


 to some of the more understanding ones. I though i was bisexual from 13 and was open about that but then realised there was more to it recently and so far only a few know.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> to some of the more understanding ones. I though i was bisexual from 13 and was open about that but then realised there was more to it recently and so far only a few know.


for most bi-sexual is just part of coming to terms with being gay.

I just told my parents this year but been living with my partner for the last 3 years.

Drop me a message if you fancy a coffee in town. I train in Blackburn... in fact off to DW shad in about 20 mins lol Where do u train mate?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm straight and really not massively bothered about sex. Obviously I enjoy it with my girlfriend and its nice every so often. But in my opinion, I think it's a bit sad when people's relationships seem to revolve around. 'Spearing my lass 5 times a night!!'.

If anyone on here that posts is gay, it honestly wouldn't bother me one bit, I'd have a gay best friend if I knew any gay guys haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Straight but really dont care what anyone else is, its your life you live it how ever makes you happy.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

dbaird:3594733 said:


> for most bi-sexual is just part of coming to terms with being gay.
> 
> I just told my parents this year but been living with my partner for the last 3 years.
> 
> Drop me a message if you fancy a coffee in town. I train in Blackburn... in fact off to DW shad in about 20 mins lol Where do u train mate?


central fitness in accy at the moment. yeah i might just do that.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

finlay04 said:


> central fitness in accy at the moment. yeah i might just do that.


You ever fancy a ride out and training somewhere different mate give me a shout and we can do a session in my gym.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

finlay04 said:


> thats true. i want to come out so i can be myself. just got to fing the right time


When I first read this, my thoughts were along the lines of why the need to "come out"? I never felt the need to "come out" to my friends and family that I prefer women with a fuller figure or that I don't like one-night stands. Why should gay people feel the need to publicly announce their sexuality and hope for acceptance? Isn't that just buying into the mindset that it's OK to stigamtize homosexuals? You don't need approval to be who you are, nobody does. When you do find the confidence to be yourself, any of your friends who have a problem with it aren't true friends and you're better off without them.

One more generation though and I think it will be a non-issue for society and one more socially acceptable form of unjustifiable hating will have been consigned to the history books. You can play your part in that progress or let others do it for you. Easy for me to say I guess and I'm not judging you because I've not been in your situation.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Milky:3594753 said:


> You ever fancy a ride out and training somewhere different mate give me a shout and we can do a session in my gym.


and where is that?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

finlay04 said:


> and where is that?


Click in the link in my siggy mate.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Im straight, us blokes are 'orrible but the ladies are luuurvley..

My little bro is gay and im rather proud to say he told me first when he was 16, came out shortly after to our family who didnt bat an eyelid and its been singing and dancin' ever since!

As long as someone is happy then thats all that matters!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Best friend/house mate is gay. Iv tried it ****ed and I am 100 percent straight it's just not for me.

Hate pushy gays, just as girls hate pushy guys. My mate took me to grancanaria in gay pride week as him and his boyfriend broke up a week before we left.

Im 100 percent comfortable in my sexuality but it was unreal. Constant groping generally stopped with a dirty look/telling them you Are straight.

Pushing up against you in bars, grabbing your ****, a few got ****ty with me saying I shouldn't be there if im straight, ironic considering they just want everyone to ignore what each other does behind close doors.

I wasn't rude. I didn't look down on any behaviour, I was generally approachable. Talked to people who talked to me. Basically just a normal dude. Ended up telling people I was there with my boyfriend as saved hassle.

There are ****holes in every sexuality/race/culture if you hate based on a minority your not gonna have a good life


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> Click in the link in my siggy mate.


looks good. but since i cant drive its abit out of the way.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

finlay04 said:


> looks good. but since i cant drive its abit out of the way.


Ah didnt realise mate, no worries. I may call over to you one day then. :thumbup1:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> Ah didnt realise mate, no worries. I may call over to you one day then. :thumbup1:


sounds good..... i might need a free session to try it out


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

ser there is no way mother or not to tell your kids orientation at age four. i honestly think its a bit weird to try.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> ser there is no way mother or not to tell your kids orientation at age four. i honestly think its a bit weird to try.


would be a cracking guess if she was right though :laugh:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Am 100% straight, never 'experimented' with a man the thought of playing with another willy just doesn't appeal to me.

I can feel great affection for another man, hug him kiss him on the cheek, but nothing more.

So long as the sex is concensual & both sides are happy, then that's great.

Sometimes, I've seen older man 60's/70's & can tell that they also like men sexually then I see they have a wedding ring on.

Makes me a little sad, because they have more than likely had to keep their homosexuality hidden all their life.

I can remember 'Dick Emery' a comedian from 25 years ago, dressing up as a 'poof' mincing around & the audience cracking up,

as if to say that being gay is something to be mocked & laughed at!! :cursing:

If a gay man eyes me up, I feel slightly flattered, pleased even that I s'pose I must be nice looking. Doesn't worry me at all.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm straight and the thought of fcuking another man has never interested me in the slightest. Never had an issue with gays at all as far as i see it as long as theyre happy then sound. i love a night out in the gay village in town and blokes do try and crack on but 90% are sound when you tell them you're straight, you can still have a laugh with them. Lesbians on the other hand are right moody fckers and don't believe that straight people should be allowed in gay bars.

Got a few mates who have come out gay and the only thing that I don't understand is that as soon as they come out they go all camp, like its the normal thing to do now just because your gay.

I like women's boobies, bums and growlers and that's what I'll stick to.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thing is alot of straight guys seem to be under the impression that every gay guy wants them and are staring at them, when infact its the complete opposite i swing both ways and to tell you the truth i dont eye every single cawk taht comes my way , infact i have pretty high standards for me to want them or be attracted.


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Straight, but married a bi girl  . Enjoy the occasional threesome. Each to their own. :bounce:


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> thats true. i want to come out so i can be myself. just got to fing the right time


What aspects of your behaviour will change when you come out ? Is it just the removing the need to hide it from loved ones that you may sometimes be with blokes ?

My old training partner came out at 35ish. He had a wife and 3 kids but was so obviously a repressed homosexual. He was convinced it was a revelation to me. when he came out. His whole life seemed to be such an attempt to be ultra macho, that actually ironically failed to distract or mask it and just alerted you to it.

My advice to him was to do what made him happy rather than what he felt was his "duty" as being a miserable cnut at home with his wife and kids, and at his wifes throat for the next 15 years while the kids were growing up was doing nobody any favours.

Poor bugger was from a working class background in Sheffield - not the easiest. When he finally got himself a boyfriend, though its a cliche , I have to say his dress sense improved no end . From Mr Byrite to Prada overnight !


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Straight.. Tried it once didn't like it. I have to do lesbian dances Nd sh1t in work and I can't say I'm a huge fan of girls that keep licking me!

I had a big butch lesbian with a shaved head come onto me once aswell by proper suddenly biting into my neck... I was quite scared I'm not gona lie and fuk I like a bit of biting but not almost cannibalistic biting!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Straight.

Don't generally have a problem with gay people. What people choose to do in their own bed-rooms is a personal choice.

Where I do get p*ssed off is where the homosexual lifestyle is promoted as being one to be proud of - like the rest of us are missing out. My missus watches a lot of soaps and it seems I can't turn the TV on without having to watch some chutney ferret roaring up another one's a$$hole at 7pm on a weeknight. Like it's some sort of educational thing, teaching me to be tolerant.

I'd be far more tolerant if, like the vast majority of heterosexual people and their sex lives, they banged the parading and boasting about it on the head.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

dbaird said:


> Wtf? Sure your reps wont be green for long


Why ? Because people fail to see the humour in a statement as blatantly homophobic as mine ?

Why would I say in one breath I couldnt care less about people's sexual orientation, then say i'd smack the 1st bloke who pinched my **** !

Obviously the lack of a laughing smiley was the deal breaker here. I'll spoon feed the overly sensitive more from now on


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> When I first read this, my thoughts were along the lines of why the need to "come out"? I never felt the need to "come out" to my friends and family that I prefer women with a fuller figure or that I don't like one-night stands. Why should gay people feel the need to publicly announce their sexuality and hope for acceptance? Isn't that just buying into the mindset that it's OK to stigamtize homosexuals? You don't need approval to be who you are, nobody does. When you do find the confidence to be yourself, any of your friends who have a problem with it aren't true friends and you're better off without them.


Although I wholeheartedly agree with you that regardless of sexual orientation people shouldn't need to 'come out' and hope to be accepted, it should be the norm to not think twice about it, but unfortunately this is not the case. There still exists a huge amount of homophobia all over the world, even in so-called developed and progressive countries.

Take the example of that elderly couple who ran that B&B and refused to allow a gay couple to spend the night there out of religious objections. Sure they of the older generation but exactly because their refusal was based on religious grounds and there's still a great deal of believers and practitioners int he UK, it would be naive of us to expect homophobia to 'die out' when the older generation is no longer with us.

Every different group within a society has to 'come out' to its peers at some point in time. For some of us, it was coming out as atheist to our religious families, to others as gay or lesbian.

The point is untill we reach a point in time in our society were people are automatically accepted without regard to their sexual orientation, I think encouragment for those who do is vital. We need to be more vigilant in getting 2 points across, a) there's nothing wrong with being gay and you should embrace it, and B) those who do take issue are in the WRONG and must be made aware of it.

In the same way I would tell a racist off for slagging an inter-racial couple, regardless of whether I knew them, I also tell people off for making homophobic remarks in my presence. Only when we finally get to the point that someone being gay raises no more eyebrows than saying they drive a Ford/Toyota/Nissan etc can we say "coming out is no longer needed, people don't care".



Ian_Montrose said:


> One more generation though and I think it will be a non-issue for society and one more socially acceptable form of unjustifiable hating will have been consigned to the history books. You can play your part in that progress or let others do it for you. Easy for me to say I guess and I'm not judging you because I've not been in your situation.


Fingers crossed mate ;-)


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Where I do get p*ssed off is where the homosexual lifestyle is promoted as being one to be proud of - like the rest of us are missing out. My missus watches a lot of soaps and it seems I can't turn the TV on without having to watch some chutney ferret roaring up another one's a$$hole at 7pm on a weeknight. Like it's some sort of educational thing, teaching me to be tolerant.
> 
> I'd be far more tolerant if, like the vast majority of heterosexual people and their sex lives, they banged the parading and boasting about it on the head.


That's OUR fault though. When you opress a minority, or don't care when you see others opressing it and don't stand up for their rights, you 're immediately drawing a line in the sand that says "its YOU and US", and based on this they understandibly rebel against. Besides, this goes both ways mate, look at how your average male goes on and on and on and on and on about his supposed sexual conquests. The buggest bullsh!tters in this world when it coems to sexual prowess are ALWAYS straight men.

Anyway, in countries and parts of countries were being gay is like being left-handed, people there don't bang on about it exactly because they 're not made to feel different or inferior. I had a gf back at uni who's brother is gay. Now he was raised strict Catholic and was told growing up gays are bad, they will burn in hell etc... Imagine how he must have felt when he finally said to himself "[email protected] it! I'm gay and if they don't like they can go [email protected] themselves!". He must have been pure raging! And he was. As a result, he's the most over-the-top gay stereotype there is, simply because he now wants to rub it everyone else's face after having it rubbed in his face all those years.

Contrast this to someone who's grown up being generally accepted by his family, friends and peers and you see a completely different story. We can't shift the blame when it's predominently our fault.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Athenian said:


> That's OUR fault though.


Is it bollox.

Amongst the heterosexual, the fault is with those who think that by actively promoting it, they're going to get onto some sort of moral high ground and feel better about themselves.

Self-serving, nothing else. Push it too hard and you alienate moderates like myself and the majority.

Those who beat themselves up over it are those who can't sleep at night and feel the need to push it obsessively. Works the same for any agenda. Not just homosexuality.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> To be honest, it amazed me how open the people there were with each other. I was only 17ish at the time though and had zero real life experience. I remember thinking it was crazy how 1 bloke just walked up to a stranger and within minutes they were queueing up for a cubicle together in the toilets. If only it were like that where women are involved


This reminds me when I was having a discussion with one of my brother's mates and he said he was jealous because gays have this app on their phones called Grindr where they can log in and see the gays nearest to them and hook up and he said he wished there was a straight version lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Im straight but have a question for the guys on here who arnt that has always puzzled me (and other people hopfully lol)

Why do some gay people feel the need to walk like a women or speak really high pitched and over the top ? (Pineapple dance guy sort)

I have nothing towards gay people in anyway by the way just always been curious lol


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Amongst the heterosexual, the fault is with those who think that by actively promoting it, they're going to get onto some sort of moral high ground and feel better about themselves.


Moral highground? This isn't some popularity contest mate, this is people's lives we 're talking about. Why should they have to go through horrible upbringings from misinformed parents and put up with prejudice at schools, work, sports clubs etc?

You make it sound as if this is some random issue, taking place far away from here, like civil rights in Tibet, but it's not. What moral high ground are the people in this forum taking? As far as I'm aware none of us are running for public office, so it's not like we 're vote-hunting. Maybe some of us genuinely believe in this. I'm not saying those who aren't as active are bad people, just a bit apathetic.



The Cheese said:


> Self-serving, nothing else. Push it too hard and you alienate moderates like myself and the majority.


Hos it self-serving? Most of the posters here are straight. What personal gain do we have? If it's thinking we have the 'moral highground' then WHY? How can do you determine what is and isn't a pursuit of the moral highground and what is genuine concern.

As for alienating moderates, I just don't see it. How is having 100 gay shows on TV in any way alienating you? No one's forcing you to watch them. You can turn the channel. Thankfully there's tons of different things to watch, enought o suit all tastes.



The Cheese said:


> Those who beat themselves up over it are those who can't sleep at night and feel the need to push it obsessively. Works the same for any agenda. Not just homosexuality.


I never knew that attainign equality for your fellow man was just some random agenda. I always thought it was about basic human rights and decency.


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

Straight got no problem with gays,gay marriage etc I do think 2 gay men bringing up a small child isnt fair and confusing for a child especially when he goes to school,bound to get bullied


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Athenian said:


> Moral highground? This isn't some popularity contest mate, this is people's lives we 're talking about.


You're not understanding what I'm getting at.

Unfortunately, there are many, many people in this world who don't see it that way. If they can take advantage of a situation for their own means, then they will. It's the way it works. Like I said - not just with homosexuality, but with *any* agenda.



> What moral high ground are the people in this forum taking?


Never said a word about anyone in this forum. Don't put words into my mouth.

I'm talking about those out there in the world who make financial gain out of trying to push agendas.



> As for alienating moderates, I just don't see it.


I'm a moderate. Loads of gay mates. Ran and worked in pubs and clubs for 20 years so it's not like I've hidden under a rock. Look around on the net, read what moderates have to say.

I'm not talking about the Daily Mail crowd. I'm talking about people who don't have a lot to say on the subject normally. That's probably why you don't see it. And don't get me wrong. I'm not whining on for heterosexuals here. I see a lot of gay people being victims of the same b8ll****. They're in an even worse situation as they have to live up to the image being promoted by the system.



> How is having 100 gay shows on TV in any way alienating you? No one's forcing you to watch them. You can turn the channel. Thankfully there's tons of different things to watch, enought o suit all tastes.


The old "sweep it under the carpet" argument. I shouldn't have to change channels (not that I can when the missus is watching soaps). It's not a question of that. It's the fact that the gay lifestyle is being more and more actively promoted as a better one than homosexuality and that *any* disagreement with that whatsoever makes you homophobic.

We're pushed like we all have to embrace it more than heterosexuality or we're evil.



> I never knew that attainign equality for your fellow man was just some random agenda. I always thought it was about basic human rights and decency.


Equality? Do you think that's what it's about? Don't be so naive. There's big business in promoting it. A whole new market. People get rich. It has bugger all to do with equality.

That's my beef, dude. Each to their own. Get on with it. You want fanny or you want d*ck, be my guest. But don't push some agenda down my throat (and I'm talking about the system here, not you) and pretend that it's the moral way to go about it when all you're after is feathering your own nest.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> You're not understanding what I'm getting at.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are many, many people in this world who don't see it that way. If they can take advantage of a situation for their own means, then they will. It's the way it works. Like I said - not just with homosexuality, but with *any* agenda.


True, but I think you 're greatly overstating the power and influence the gay community have in UK society. Obviously corporations like TV networks, fashion and cothing etc have agendas they want to push and in all probability don't care about gay rights, but that doesn't mean you go around dismissing all the other organisations promoting recognition of equal rights as pushing some secret sinister agenda. Some times people do good for the right reasons.



The Cheese said:


> They're in an even worse situation as they have to live up to the image being promoted by the system.


I doubt that mate, but I'm not gay so I can't really comment. If any of our gay residents wish to comment I'll accept their opinions on the matter.



The Cheese said:


> The old "sweep it under the carpet" argument. I shouldn't have to change channels (not that I can when the missus is watching soaps). It's not a question of that.


Actually, you SHOULD be forced to change the channel. That's your right. You DO NOT have the right to forbid anyone from putting on 1,000,000 shows about something if they aren't promoting hatred or illegal behaviour. I'm sure there's tons of rugby and cricket fans that wish football wasn't broadcatsed so much on british TV, but I doubt they think they ought to have the right to only have their sport broadcasted.



The Cheese said:


> It's the fact that the gay lifestyle is being more and more actively promoted as a better one than homosexuality


 I'm assuming you meant to write 'heterosexuality' here.



The Cheese said:


> We're pushed like we all have to embrace it more than heterosexuality or we're evil. and that *any* disagreement with that whatsoever makes you homophobic.
> 
> We're pushed like we all have to embrace it more than heterosexuality or we're evil.


Now you 've lost me entirely on this one mate. How you can think that the gay lifestyle is being promoted as better than a hetero lifestyle, any more than driving a Ford is better than driving a Toyota. As for being evil for not embracing it, I think you 're being just a little dramatic. The point I got from what I've wacthed is that dismissing it without consideration based on the fact that it's a gay lifestyle is what's being condemned.

After all, there's plenty guys out there who enjoy aspects of gay culture and wouldn't have had access to this unless it was on TV. Not all of us have gay people in our daily lives.



The Cheese said:


> Equality? Do you think that's what it's about? Don't be so naive. There's big business in promoting it. A whole new market. People get rich. It has bugger all to do with equality.


Well, that's partially true. I think you 're being pretty cynical here. I don't doubt personal gains are in play with broadcasting corporations, clothes manufacturers etc but like msot things it's a give and take scenario. That's called being 'pragmatic', not naive.



The Cheese said:


> That's my beef, dude. Each to their own. Get on with it. You want fanny or you want d*ck, be my guest. But don't push some agenda down my throat (and I'm talking about the system here, not you) and pretend that it's the moral way to go about it when all you're after is feathering your own nest.


Again, I don't see how you can interpret a gay lifestyle being promoted as a good living to be shoved down your throat. Unless someone physically comes to your house ad forces you to watch gay shows, wear 'gay' clothes and [email protected] other guys, you can very easily avoid it entirely.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Straight as a ruler.

Feel a little uneasy around queers though, just the flamboyant, mincy ones, the ones that are all loud and in your face so everyone knows they're gay. Would actually go as far as saying I hate them.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm straight but have been asked many times by women if I'm gay :confused1:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Athenian said:


> True, but I think you 're greatly overstating the power and influence the gay community have in UK society.


It's not the gay community that do the promoting. Some of them are on the bandwagon, but the sexuality of the people promoting it is irrevelant. It's all about money.

Look up *Pink Money* to get an idea of how much wealth is involved. We're not talking pennies. We're talking *massive* amounts of cash.

Liberals and gay activists help to promote but they do so blindly, thinking that by helping, they're doing some good. The opposite is probably the case though. Like I said in my first post - I don't agree with parading. Overt promotion can create embittered minorities out of, at worst, apathetic majorities. It does more damage than good. But the liberals and activists don't see that. They think they're doing the right thing when all they're doing is playing into the money men's hands.



> Again, I don't see how you can interpret a gay lifestyle being promoted as a good living to be shoved down your throat. Unless someone physically comes to your house ad forces you to watch gay shows, wear 'gay' clothes and [email protected] other guys, you can very easily avoid it entirely.


No. In this media age, it is unavoidable. You'd be surprised at how much time you'd spend switching channels or changing webpages. Once you start doing that, promotion becomes self-defeating. It then turns into something detrimental. The viewer starts to be conditioned as an anti - entirely contrary to what's being intended in the first place.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

I always laugh when adult guys try to 'insult' me by calling me gay. :laugh: Next on their list is usually "my dad can beat up your dad".


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i have enough problems with women ,wouldn't want guys turning me down to .some of the gay guys i know are more drama queens than any girl i know ,i also know a few gay guys who don't advertise the fact and are great blokes i wouldn't want to slep with them though


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

If you wanna question the power of media look no further than men's fashion sense now.

Nearly all young lads walk around now wearing what the overly feminine gays would of worn ten years ago. Tight Jeans, Tight tshirt, straightened hair, dyed blonde hair, , brightly coloured tops,

Makes me laugh when guys in tight jeans with long blonde hair start saying "I don't mind gays I just hate poofs".

Slowly there eroding the barriers between feminine men and normal men, put a gay guy next to a "lad" on a night out and you can't tell difference most times.

If you showed a 18 year old tight jeans etc 10 years ago his mates would of laughed him out the pub


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

HAWKUS said:


> you are what you are mate,nothing you can do about that,just be yourself you only live once.
> 
> im totally straight but into some stuff that would raise a few eye brows anywhere :lol:


Care to elaborate mate...I want my eyebrows raised!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Straight. I can appreciate when a guy is attractive but no desire there. Got a few gay mates who funnily enough always tend to be nicer people than most of my straight mates


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

straight

loads of gay people i know and get on well with, had a few close gay mates and family memebers get on really well with the lot of them

me and my mrs shared a house with a gay guy we knew didnt think anything of it

if my boy or girl come u to me and tell me they are gay it wouldnt change anything what so ever

hate homophobes


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Straight but friends with all, no prejudices round here.

Funnily enough though i don't find lesbian women to be a turn on like most straight men.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> *Straight* but friends with all, no prejudices round here.
> 
> Funnily enough though i don't find lesbian women to be a turn on like most straight men.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kidding big man


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm straight. One of my mates came out as gay. He told me walking home from the pub once - thought he was joking but he wasn't. He has only told me and two others. I feel sorry for him as he doesn't know how to tell everyone and is scared of getting judged by his current mates.

If they dislike him for being gay - they're not mates.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm disgusted that some of your opinions are so strongly expressed in such a hateful manner.

I didn't ask to be born this way

It's genetic -

I AM A HUMAN BEING WITH REAL FEELINGS; words can and do hurt.

So please, next time you encounter a bigot like me, know we don't ask to be born this way.

It's just genetic predisposition; I've known my entire life since I had the epiphamy whilst still quite a young child.

I just knew. How can you prejudge and hate me because my genetics have predetermined I'd feel superior to most others classified with me in **** Sapiens.

So please, relax and let us be ...

let the haters hate;

it's just who we are.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Straight as a ruler.
> 
> Feel a little uneasy around queers though, just the flamboyant, mincy ones, the ones that are all loud and in your face so everyone knows they're gay. Would actually go as far as saying I hate them.


I was just about to say this myself.

I strongly believe that if your gay be gay but don't act up to a tired old gay stereotype, mincing around and getting in everyone's face.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

spike said:


> I'm disgusted that some of your opinions are so strongly expressed in such a hateful manner.
> 
> I didn't ask to be born this way
> 
> ...


Fishing dear ?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I'm straight and the thought of fcuking another man has never interested me in the slightest. Never had an issue with gays at all as far as i see it as long as theyre happy then sound. i love a night out in the gay village in town and blokes do try and crack on but 90% are sound when you tell them you're straight, you can still have a laugh with them. Lesbians on the other hand are right moody fckers and don't believe that straight people should be allowed in gay bars.
> 
> Got a few mates who have come out gay and the only thing that I don't understand is that as soon as they come out they go all camp, like its the normal thing to do now just because your gay.
> 
> I like women's boobies, bums and growlers and that's what I'll stick to.


Sorry mate i thought you was gay. Wouldnt have bothered me either way, id have still trained with you.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Straight like 6 o'clock


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Breda said:


> Straight like 6 o'clock


Isn't there a gay rhyme goes something like 'Six o' clock & I love ...' What's the last word @Breda?

:lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Straight, have no interest in blokes.

Also, I will defo be flamed for this, but I have a 2yo boy and if he was gay, I would be gutted. Am I in the wrong with feeling like that?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> looks good. but since i cant drive its abit out of the way.





Milky said:


> Ah didnt realise mate, no worries. I may call over to you one day then. :thumbup1:


haha is it open to all of us Milky? I'll give him a lift down


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Straight, have no interest in blokes.
> 
> Also, I will defo be flamed for this, but I have a 2yo boy and if he was gay, I would be gutted. Am I in the wrong with feeling like that?


Erm I don't think your wrong feeling like that. But I think you would be wrong to tell him you were.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dbaird said:


> haha is it open to all of us Milky? I'll give him a lift down


Yeah course it is mate, anytime :thumbup1:


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Straight. I can appreciate when a guy is attractive but no desire there.


This ^


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

latblaster:3595935 said:


> isn't there a gay rhyme goes something like 'Six o' clock & I love ...' What's the last word @Breda?
> 
> :lol:


If there is you might wanna question your own sexuality for knowing that it even exists... But I believe the ending to your rhyme would be "cock" no ****


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Straight, have no interest in blokes.
> 
> Also, I will defo be flamed for this, but I have a 2yo boy and if he was gay, I would be gutted. Am I in the wrong with feeling like that?


Nope not wrong at all mate. No one wants their son to be gay when they grow up. I have a 10 month old boy and feel the same as you.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Breda said:


> If there is you might wanna question your own sexuality for knowing that it even exists... But I believe the ending to your rhyme would be "cock" no ****


It was only a joke.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

latblaster:3595988 said:


> it was only a joke.


Sure it was mate... Sure it was


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yeah course it is mate, anytime :thumbup1:


Defo mate, when I have cut a bit more that is lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i like sex yes ,,,,


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

so who wants to give me a ride to milkys place?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> so who wants to give me a ride to milkys place?


i'll go for a spin down with you one evening finlay


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

no laughing at how fat and feeble i am though :laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

dbaird said:


> no laughing at how fat and feeble i am though :laugh:


dont worry... ive added abit of belly myself  and im not overy strong either 

would be a good session


----------



## US Blotto (Oct 28, 2012)

Nothing to explain. You're a lucky boy, enjoy yourself. The more the merrier! I'm gay, but liked girls when younger. Human sexuality is a range of often variable behavior, from exclusively hetero to exclusively gay, but everybody has or wants to experiment. Love your avatar of Jose Raymond. You've got guts, guy.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm straight, just love women, all shapes and sizes.

However I must give off gay vibes or something, as gay lads always seem to be attracted to me, If I was gay I think I'd be a massive hit lol!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Mostly guys.

And if Pastor Martin Ssempa is reading this, sorry dude... I don't eat da poo poo. Now go jump in front of a moving train.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

US Blotto said:


> You've got guts, guy.


Why do you say that?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> I'm straight, just love women, all shapes and sizes.
> 
> However I must give off gay vibes or something, as gay lads always seem to be attracted to me, If I was gay I think I'd be a massive hit lol!


soooo......fancy a drink


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm straight. Don't mind At all when other guys are involved in the same victim. And no problem with others sexual preference at all.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> I'm straight. Don't mind At all when other guys are involved in the same victim. And no problem with others sexual preference at all.


Same victim haha it's ok if u don't touch nobs then lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

How anyone can do that DP business is beyond me.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Same victim haha it's ok if u don't touch nobs then lol


I don't mind crossing swords....just as long as it's during a raid of the castle lol.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> Nope not wrong at all mate. No one wants their son to be gay when they grow up. I have a 10 month old boy and feel the same as you.


not true mate. I have a son. If he was gay it wouldn't bother me at all, other than I would be concerned that he may get a rough time because of it.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> I don't mind crossing swords....just as long as it's during a raid of the castle lol.


nothing wrong with a bit of friendly firing. LOL


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

finlay04 said:


> dont worry... ive added abit of belly myself  and im not overy strong either
> 
> would be a good session


Anytime guys just pm me if your up for it and we will sort it :thumbup1:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chilli said:


> not true mate. I have a son. If he was gay it wouldn't bother me at all, other than I would be concerned that he may get a rough time because of it.


What I meant was if as parents we could choose which way our son would go, I would have thought 100% of dads would pick straight. I wouldn't have thought there's a father on the planet that hopes their son is gonna be gay.

Fair play though mate


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> What I meant was if as parents we could choose which way our son would go, I would have thought 100% of dads would pick straight. I wouldn't have thought there's a father on the planet that hopes their son is gonna be gay.
> 
> Fair play though mate


To be honest I coldnt care less how my kids turn out (when I have them) aslong as they are happy, healthy and safe thenI will always support them.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> To be honest I coldnt care less how my kids turn out (when I have them) aslong as they are happy, healthy and safe thenI will always support them.


Well, a poll would sort this out I suppose


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Well, a poll would sort this out I suppose


Is that a hint? :laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

DutchTony said:


> What I meant was if as parents we could choose which way our son would go, I would have thought 100% of dads would pick straight. I wouldn't have thought there's a father on the planet that hopes their son is gonna be gay.
> 
> Fair play though mate


i know what you mean. I would prefer him to be straight as that way I'm more likely to get grandkids! But that's more about me really. As far as he's concerned, as long as he's happy... but as I said, I'd worry for him.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I kissed a man once, cos he gave me a *** to suck on, god bless ecstasy... 

Straight btw!! :nono:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irishdude said:


> nothing wrong with a bit of friendly firing. LOL


Haha pork fencing would pass the time while waiting for a shot I suppose, mines is named Excalibur for a reason tho so good luck to ya  lol


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Conscript said:


> I kissed a man once, cos he gave me a *** to suck on, god bless ecstasy...
> 
> Straight btw!! :nono:


Read what you put..... he gave you a *** to suck on?? :laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Conscript said:


> I kissed a man once, cos he gave me a *** to suck on, god bless ecstasy...
> 
> Straight btw!! :nono:


ah, now, if you're going to bring ecstasy into the equation, that changes everything


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> Read what you put..... he gave you a *** to suck on?? :laugh:


Thought you'd like it Fin! :tongue:


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> To be honest I coldnt care less how my kids turn out (when I have them) aslong as they are happy, healthy and safe thenI will always support them.


I'm with this. If I have children the thought of 'choosing' their sexuality wouldn't even enter my mind, much like choosing their profession or their life-partners.

I understand what people mean when they say "if you had the choice" but I think it's a moot question; you can't choose your child's sexuality anymore than it can. Unless of course we are talking in the extreme hypothetical were future medical advancements would enable us to choose our offspring's every genetic aspect, from eye and hair colour, to height, sexuality etc. But for now anyway, there's no point in even contemplating such a question.

Also, even if we were talking from a strictly philosophical point of view, I'd refuse to choose something like that for my child. It's not fair and certainly not the same as choosing what school it will go to, or which sport you will introduce it to. My sexuality is a large part of my personality, as I'm sure it is for a lot of people, and I would have hated someone to choose it for me.

The only parameters by which I would want my future possible to make their choices would be on what makes them happy and doesn't hurt anyone else. Other than that I would feel nothing but love for my child and pride for just having the honour and priviledge of watching them grow up.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Thought you'd like it Fin! :tongue:


How thoghtful  .............................now wheres infernal when I need him :drool:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

chilli said:


> ah, now, if you're going to bring ecstasy into the equation, that changes everything


Only time I had a threesome of the wrong kind was all E's fault! Didn't cross swords though! Came close mind... xxx


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> How thoghtful  .............................now wheres infernal when I need him :drool:


A cold bus stop looking for a sturdy wall...with a glory hole!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> How thoghtful  .............................now wheres infernal when I need him :drool:


Right here sweet cheeks


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Right here sweet cheeks


Timing coldnt have been better  ........... fancy doing some personal pics jst for me :tongue:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Conscript said:


> A cold bus stop looking for a sturdy wall...with a glory hole!


would have to be a fcuk off wall to handle him bashing against it :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Timing coldnt have been better  ........... fancy doing some personal pics jst for me :tongue:


Can make wee album for ya during the week  No problem


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Can make wee album for ya during the week  No problem


DAMN!!  .... dont you jst love being back on cycle


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> DAMN!!  .... dont you jst love being back on cycle


I never go off i blast and cruise  :devil2: Heheh im a naughty boy :devil2:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

DutchTony said:


> What I meant was if as parents we could choose which way our son would go, I would have thought 100% of dads would pick straight. I wouldn't have thought there's a father on the planet that hopes their son is gonna be gay.
> 
> Fair play though mate


Ive had this converstaion with my dad about my brother and though it has never bothered him that his son is gay he did say that he wouldnt of had the worry he has had about him had he been straight, not having to worry if he gets abuse from bigots or beaten up for his sexuality etc etc (he never has) and also something that id imagine is close to all parents hearts is the fact they are unlikely to have grandchildren from him.

So yes had my father had a choice of a gay or straight son he would of chosen straight and it has nothing to do with love or lack of being proud, he has 3 sons and loves us all the same its a purely safety and grandchild thing, he would love a grandchild from all of us!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> would have to be a fcuk off wall to handle him bashing against it :laugh:


Hope he brought an oil based lube, those water based just don't cut it on a busy day!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> I never go off i blast and cruise  :devil2: Heheh im a naughty boy :devil2:


Oh really.. get yourself to the UK and we'll show everyone we can be naughty together :devil2:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I have to say I cant belive how far this thread has gone, half expected it to crash and burn


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Is this still in Gen Con haha!?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

looks like it might be here to stay lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Oh really.. get yourself to the UK and we'll show everyone we can be naughty together :devil2:


First iv gotta bait you abit and torture you with tons of pics  Then come over and show you how we do it VIKING STYLE!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> Is this still in Gen Con haha!?


I think there should be a chat on here... then me and infernal can get some privacy  ... otherwise no haha


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

find him on grindr lol


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> First iv gotta bait you abit and torture you with tons of pics  Then come over and show you how we do it VIKING STYLE!


Im a Celt... I'll show you how we roll :thumbup1:

:blowme:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> I have to say I cant belive how far this thread has gone, half expected it to crash and burn


I know. Ask folk around here if they're gay and it just seems to run and run


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Why even come out to your family. If you bang all sorts, man,women,tv,ts etc.. why not just settle with a women and live a normal life and still bang all teh rest with your misses approval. Seems the best way forward to me because youll just mess your families head up telling them your into sleeping with all sorts. Not that theres anything wrong with it but theres just people out there who just think its madness and you wont change theyre minds. Youll just create abit of an atmosphere when your with them and IMO, theres no need for it for your own good.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

chilli said:


> I know. Ask folk around here if they're gay and it just seems to run and run


I'm happy someone brought this up, it's nice to see so many accepting people who are involved with fintess/bb, a sport/lifestyle that seems to have an inherit 'macho' tag to it.

I doubt an american bb site would be this accepting. You 'd probably have some ******* hillbilly or evangelical christian break out the bible verses.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

cult said:


> Why even come out to your family. If you bang all sorts, man,women,tv,ts etc.. why not just settle with a women and live a normal life and still bang all teh rest with your misses approval. Seems the best way forward to me because youll just mess your families head up telling them your into sleeping with all sorts. Not that theres anything wrong with it but theres just people out there who just think its madness and you wont change theyre minds. Youll just create abit of an atmosphere when your with them and IMO, theres no need for it for your own good.


But what if the one I fall for isnt female?? What if it a TG?? kinda hard to explain then..


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

cult said:


> Why even come out to your family. If you bang all sorts, man,women,tv,ts etc.. why not just settle with a women and live a normal life and still bang all teh rest with your misses approval. Seems the best way forward to me because youll just mess your families head up telling them your into sleeping with all sorts. Not that theres anything wrong with it but theres just people out there who just think its madness and you wont change theyre minds. Youll just create abit of an atmosphere when your with them and IMO, theres no need for it for your own good.


Because no one should have to hide who they are, especially from their loved ones. I can't think of a more natural feeling than a child wanting its parents' love and approval. You might not get it, but you damn well try.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Athenian said:


> Because no one should have to hide who they are, especially from their loved ones. I can't think of a more natural feeling than a child wanting its parents' love and approval. You might not get it, but you damn well try.


Easy to say if you aint gotta do it!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Athenian said:


> Because no one should have to hide who they are, especially from their loved ones. I can't think of a more natural feeling than a child wanting its parents' love and approval. You might not get it, but you damn well try.


EXACTLY!!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> But what if the one I fall for isnt female?? What if it a TG?? kinda hard to explain then..


Well wait untill that time happens IMO. Theres no point in coming out now with all this then walk in with a bird who'll spend rest of your life with. Remember that youll have cousins and other family members that will have kids and when they grow up, youll always be the one in the family who bangs all sorts. IMO, there aint anything wrong with it but therell always be part of you wondering are thse wee fcukers talking about me and IMO, they will be because society hasnt really dealt with this issue fully yet.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

cult said:


> Why even come out to your family. If you bang all sorts, man,women,tv,ts etc.. why not just settle with a women and live a normal life and still bang all teh rest with your misses approval. Seems the best way forward to me because youll just mess your families head up telling them your into sleeping with all sorts. Not that theres anything wrong with it but theres just people out there who just think its madness and you wont change theyre minds. Youll just create abit of an atmosphere when your with them and IMO, theres no need for it for your own good.


Do you have ANY idea how hard it is to hide it? To not be able to be who you are or who you want to be? Its hell pure hell cause your scared your scared of loosing family & friends and other people you have known all your life treating you differently in a way you dont want to be treated.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

cult said:


> Well wait untill that time happens IMO. Theres no point in coming out now with all this then walk in with a bird who'll spend rest of your life with. Remember that youll have cousins and other family members that will have kids and when they grow up, youll always be the one in the family who bangs all sorts. IMO, there aint anything wrong with it but therell always be part of you wondering are thse wee fcukers talking about me and IMO, they will be because society hasnt really dealt with this issue fully yet.


Oh i understand what you mean. If i fell in love with a woman or a convincing trans then i could keep it to myself jst to save a fss. But if i fell for a guy I would come out. More for my partner than me. I wouldnt want them thinking I was ashamed to be with them


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Athenian said:


> Because no one should have to hide who they are, especially from their loved ones. I can't think of a more natural feeling than a child wanting its parents' love and approval. You might not get it, but you damn well try.


IMO, theres no point in putting this stuff in your parents head if there is a chance he'll meet a bird whos ok with it. Its like this, who ever he meets next is going to have to be ok with him sleeping with other people because its a wide range he fancies so he's going to have to satisfy his needs or he'll go mad so the best option in my book would be to find a bird and join a swingers site and sleep with all sorts.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> Oh i understand what you mean. If i fell in love with a woman or a convincing trans then i could keep it to myself jst to save a fss. But if i fell for a guy I would come out. More for my partner than me. I wouldnt want them thinking I was ashamed to be with them


Yep and i totaly understand where your coming from but dont be coming out yet because your confused as it is yourself because you dont know what one youll settle for so i suggest dont be putting it into you rma and da's head and family that you are confused about your sexuality because that will just make matters worse for them. Wait untill youve found someone then take it from there


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Well for those who have trouble with people knowing about their sexuality I have a great one for you to use. At a job i had somehow everyone found out i was bi (well , thought i was at the time). Some one came upto me and asked if it was true and how far id been with a guy, to which i responded "About 6 inches mate" and winked. He looked a little stunned and walked off chuckling.....Thought it was pretty whitty myself


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

cult said:


> IMO, theres no point in putting this stuff in your parents head if there is a chance he'll meet a bird whos ok with it. Its like this, who ever he meets next is going to have to be ok with him sleeping with other people because its a wide range he fancies so he's going to have to satisfy his needs or he'll go mad so the best option in my book would be to find a bird and join a swingers site and sleep with all sorts.


I understand the practical side of what you 're saying, but this isn't like deciding whether or not to tell your neighbours or your paper-boy. Your parents are (pressumably) people who you love and respect and want their love and respect in return. It's not needlessly complicating an insignificant relationship, it's being honest and truthful to your parents, and in many cases, to your self as well.

I don't tell my neighbours or co-workers down here that I'm an atheist because I know it would probably cause a few of them to look at me as if I'm the devil. But If i got really close with someone, either romantically or platonically, I'd tell them.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

took me all of 5 pints and 10 double vodkas to come out!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

dbaird said:


> took me all of 5 pints and 10 double vodkas to come out!


of the boozer?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

the hardest thing for them to except that I had been with my partner for over 6 years and lived with him for 2 years... and pretty much everyone knew before they did.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

dbaird said:


> the hardest thing for them to except that I had been with my partner for over 6 years and lived with him for 2 years... and pretty much everyone knew before they did.


Im betting they didnt like the fact yo felt yo cold tell others before them


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

they were not ****ed off in all honesty. They just wish I told them allot sooner as they feel they missed a chunk of my life as it was a secret from them. I think they understood why I found it hard to say though lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Im betting they didnt like the fact yo felt yo cold tell others before them


Ey finlay04 honey bunny  Check out my journal and tell me what you think would LOVE your opinion


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Ey finlay04 honey bunny  Check out my journal and tell me what you think would LOVE your opinion


 love it :thumbup1:


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

My....erm....friend is confused about his sexuality. He isn't attracted to young, conventionally 'fit' model types, but give me....sorry, give him an overweight milf with low self esteem and he's well happy! :whistling:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Ey finlay04 honey bunny  Check out my journal and tell me what you think would LOVE your opinion


Fcuk sake you pair of $lags just do it lol


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

lukeee said:


> Fcuk sake you pair of $lags just do it lol


Pay for my ticket to Norway and i'll video it and post it here :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Fcuk sake you pair of $lags just do it lol


If we do then you will have to see aftermath in the AL section


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> If we do then you will have to see aftermath in the AL section


Well if it gets ser posting vids aswell it will be worth it :thumb:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Daggaz said:


> *have u licked a womans pooh ? lol*


no but i have shoved it in her box and then shoved it in her trap so she ate her own bro


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Well if it gets ser posting vids aswell it will be worth it :thumb:


She and weeman can join in!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> If we do then you will have to see aftermath in the AL section


Oi lets not get fcuking silly now 

DOOOOOO IT DOOOOO IT DOOOOO IT

You got to now as ser will have read it


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

there are vids floating around somewhere on then net :devil2:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

This did start as a serious thread :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Oi lets not get fcuking silly now
> 
> DOOOOOO IT DOOOOO IT DOOOOO IT
> 
> You got to now as ser will have read it


If i had the money i would be over their tomorrow and you would have the video the very same day


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ser said:


> there are vids floating around somewhere on then net :devil2:


Told ya fellas.. :thumb:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> If i had the money i would be over their tomorrow and you would have the video the very same day


My eyes my eyes lol :wink:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

lukeee said:


> My eyes my eyes lol :wink:


they like it... they like it :wink:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lukeee said:


> My eyes my eyes lol :wink:


They will be sprained from watching the video over and over and you will end up with carpool tunnel syndrome and a sore dick :laugh:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> They will be sprained from watching the video over and over and you will end up with carpool tunnel syndrome and a sore dick :laugh:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> This did start as a serious thread :laugh:


Its ended alot better than how i expected it to :clap:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

jaycue2u said:


> Its ended alot better than how i expected it to :clap:


same here if im honest


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Omg getting hot in here guys!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Omg getting hot in here guys!


admit it it turns you on


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Actually thinking back to when me and my brother lived at home i remember finding one of his gay porn films so being the straight man that i am i had to have a butchers, first time id ever seen two fellas at it, found it quite interesting at first then i got bored and wished it had women in it instead.. My bro asked if i had watched it and i said yeah so he asked my opinion on it and i offered to lend him one of my 'straight' ones as i thought them better and he said he had already watched them for the cocks pmsl..


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

F*u*cking women is for poofs


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Girl please join in... its becoming abit of a sausage fest :laugh:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> They will be sprained from watching the video over and over and you will end up with carpool tunnel syndrome and a sore dick :laugh:


AAAHHHHAAAAHHHHAAAA stop it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Girl please join in... its becoming abit of a sausage fest :laugh:


Im confused though are you that lovely huge black man on your avi or are you that sexy pasty white man in your profile pic? Either way your gettin your backdoors slammed inn like a SWAT team breaking in a barndoor


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> admit it it turns you on


Getting off on it as we speak hahaha


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Im confused though are you that lovely huge black man on your avi or are you that sexy pasty white man in your profile pic? Either way your gettin your backdoors slammed inn like a SWAT team breaking in a barndoor


you know what they say, variety is the spice of life


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lukeee said:


> AAAHHHHAAAAHHHHAAAA stop it


Its like the horror movie whats it called the ring ? Where you watch a hole then that hole gets filled up with something mysterious and instead of a girl crawling out its a cawk coming In .D


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Getting off on it as we speak hahaha


Get this woman in the damn AL section right fawking now! .D


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> you know what they say, variety is the spice of life


Youd better eat alot of sweet fruit cause i ant swallowing anything salty  Gotta watch my sodium levels you know


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Get this woman in the damn AL section right fawking now! .D


I SECOND THIS MOTION!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Youd better eat alot of sweet fruit cause i ant swallowing anything salty  Gotta watch my sodium levels you know


I eat cottage cheese with pineapple daily and pomegranite and blueberry juice before i train


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Infernal and Finlay as you both swing both ways. Which would you choose. The girl of your dreams or the man of your dreams if you had the chance? Can only choose one


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Guys I'm not allowed yet  you'll have to carry on your sausage fest and sword fighting without me lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> I eat cottage cheese with pineapple daily and pomegranite and blueberry juice before i train


Cut out the cheese and do some strawberries for a week and im in!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Infernal and Finlay as you both swing both ways. Which would you choose. The girl of your dreams or the man of your dreams if you had the chance? Can only choose one


Hard to choose really seen is im gender blind it makes no difference in the end.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Infernal and Finlay as you both swing both ways. Which would you choose. The girl of your dreams or the man of your dreams if you had the chance? Can only choose one


Oh thats a (HARD one) see what i did their?  But anyway i could not tell you until it actually happened


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Cut out the cheese and do some strawberries for a week and im in!


deal


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Infernal and Finlay what about kids do u want kids?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Got to remember liam that infernal is bi, im pansexual so its not so simple


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What's pansexual!?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Infernal and Finlay what about kids do u want kids?


I do, very much so. I already know what id name my daughter and im only 20


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> deal


This will end in one sticky situation om afraid :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Infernal and Finlay what about kids do u want kids?


Yeah kids ofcourse i want kids adoption is always a option if i ended up with a guy for life


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> What's pansexual!?


Pansexuals are gender blind, this means they do not differ between gender or orientation. Someone could be male, female, gay, bi, transgender or transexual. It makes no difference. we go off a personality and out attraction to then regardless of whats in their pants.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> This will end in one sticky situation om afraid :lol:


I see what you did there


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Right im off to bed so i shall leave you two knob jockeys in Kays capable hands lol

Funny chatting to ya fellas, take it easy :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Right im off to bed so i shall leave you two knob jockeys in Kays capable hands lol
> 
> Funny chatting to ya fellas, take it easy :thumbup1:


I prefer the term Knob gobbler thank you very much


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> I see what you did there


MO ha hahahaha:innocent:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

I like how this thread started really reasonably and it's now basically Grindr with audience participation :lol:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

lukeee said:


> Right im off to bed so i shall leave you two knob jockeys in Kays capable hands lol
> 
> Funny chatting to ya fellas, take it easy :thumbup1:


Hey.... im a giver not a taker

sorry infernal


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Hard to choose really seen is im gender blind it makes no difference in the end.


So pretty much you will fcuk anything! You are a bit like most lads after 10 pints haha!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Hey.... im a giver not a taker
> 
> sorry infernal


I dont mind


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> So pretty much you will fcuk anything! You are a bit like most lads after 10 pints haha!


Liam... ive told yo before.... its not going to happen :wink:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> I dont mind


good to hear


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> Liam... ive told yo before.... its not going to happen :wink:


Never say never... he just told you how much beer it'll take!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I think Liam is one of the fittest guys on here


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

cub said:


> I think Liam is one of the fittest guys on here


from what ive seen clubber isnt to bad


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Liam... ive told yo before.... its not going to happen :wink:


Damn it!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

cub said:


> I think Liam is one of the fittest guys on here


I don't know if you are taking the p1ss or not but I don't care! Cheers!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I love the fact theres more straight guys getting in on all this :laugh:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> I love the fact theres more straight guys getting in on all this :laugh:


I'm amazed with some of the members on here coming out!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> I'm amazed with some of the members on here coming out!


So am i, i expected to get slated!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> So am i, i expected to get slated!


Why though? Don't think many on here care if you are gay/straight/bi/pansexual gotta be what makes you happy? And with you it seems anyone makes you happy you lucky b4stard!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

ok journal up if you wanna see what a mincer I am

:bounce:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/199766-dbairds-fat-fighters-special-edition-now-free-membership-month-only.html


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

cult said:


> Why even come out to your family. If you bang all sorts, man,women,tv,ts etc.. why not just settle with a women and live a normal life and still bang all teh rest with your misses approval. Seems the best way forward to me because youll just mess your families head up telling them your into sleeping with all sorts. Not that theres anything wrong with it but theres just people out there who just think its madness and you wont change theyre minds. Youll just create abit of an atmosphere when your with them and IMO, theres no need for it for your own good.


What's normal ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Good luck with it dude. May start one up soon !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm gay lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> Hey.... im a giver not a taker
> 
> sorry infernal


Hi


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> I'm gay lol


Are you? You kept that quiet


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Are you? You kept that quiet


Yup


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> I'm gay lol


NOW THIS is a man that i would love to screw


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> NOW THIS is a man that i would love to screw


Lol " screw" hahaha

Only on days ending with Y ok ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Lol " screw" hahaha
> 
> Only on days ending with Y ok ?


No problem


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

There we go tommy. Fresh meat sorted


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

My thread appears to of turned into a cyber orgy


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Straight although it's been quite a while... :lol: No need to lie and say I get some 4 times a day lol got nothing to prove to anyone. Honestly never had any curiosity towards the same sex though.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> There we go tommy. Fresh meat sorted


Me and tommy know each other from before


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Me and tommy know each other from before


Yes we do


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> My thread appears to of turned into a cyber orgy


Sooo big boy ...


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

How many straight guys have ever or would even consider experimenting with another guy?? Maybe the thought just crossed your mind, curiosity and all that


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> How many straight guys have ever or would even consider experimenting with another guy?? Maybe the thought just crossed your mind, curiosity and all that


Dude straight men DON'T think about it.....because their straight :wacko:

and tbh buddy questions like that are just pathetic imo, its pervy and make it look like Gay guys are always hoping a straight bloke

will turn or can be turned, any man that sleeps with another man even if its just once isn't straight.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

A question from a straight guy to any gay guys!

From the gay men I know they all seem very promiscuous why is this?! (obviously a broad statement, to be taken with a pinch of salt)


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Dude straight men DON'T think about it.....because their straight :wacko:
> 
> and tbh buddy questions like that are just pathetic imo, its pervy and make it look like Gay guys are always hoping a straight bloke
> 
> will turn or can be turned, any man that sleeps with another man even if its just once isn't straight.


I was jst curious. I have straight friends who have asked what its like (out of curiosity) I have no desire to turn any straight guy gay.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> How many straight guys have ever or would even consider experimenting with another guy?? Maybe the thought just crossed your mind, curiosity and all that


Afternoon boyo!

Wouldnt interest me as i think us blokes are 'orrible but women are just bloody magnificent but since spending time with my bro over the years i will say there are many many men that would in the right circumstances, most would be far too scared etc to act on it but there are a good few bi men out there especially as the stigma attached to it is not what it was.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> A question from a straight guy to any gay guys!
> 
> From the gay men I know they all seem very promiscuous why is this?! (obviously a broad statement, to be taken with a pinch of salt)


Maybe because they know guys generally give out easier..... chances of getting some increase 10X :laugh:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> A question from a straight guy to any gay guys!
> 
> From the gay men I know they all seem very promiscuous why is this?! (obviously a broad statement, to be taken with a pinch of salt)


Tbf mate men in general are promiscuous


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> A question from a straight guy to any gay guys!
> 
> From the gay men I know they all seem very promiscuous why is this?! (obviously a broad statement, to be taken with a pinch of salt)


all men straight or gay are capable of emotionless sex,

its just that gay men have more opportunities to do it.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

true. lol


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

But then again i know plenty of lesbians tat are even worse than men... and some straight women


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

finlay04 said:


> But then again i know plenty of lesbians tat are even worse than men... and some straight women


lesbians are just selfish :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> all men straight or gay are capable of emotionless sex,
> 
> its just that gay men have more opportunities to do it.


Yeah cause when a gay bloke is horny he makes it pretty obvious to the other bloke , women tend to be more idk what they tend to be lol reserved ?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Well men don't have that "left holding the baby alone" maternal instinct that scrutinises and tests a potential mate, so they put out more, in fact the more seeds sown the better I say


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah cause when a gay bloke is horny he makes it pretty obvious to the other bloke , women tend to be more idk what they tend to be lol reserved ?


And men don't expect you to just know when they randomly say the opposite of what they want/mean either.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Dude straight men DON'T think about it.....because their straight :wacko:
> 
> and tbh buddy questions like that are just pathetic imo, its pervy and make it look like Gay guys are always hoping a straight bloke
> 
> will turn or can be turned, any man that sleeps with another man even if its just once isn't straight.


Do you not think its human nature for straight guys to wonder what its like tho?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> Do you not think its human nature for straight guys to wonder what its like tho?


yea but theres a big difference in thinking and doing, i mean i think about pussy but i dont dip in :rolleye:


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't know, I watch bisexual/gay porn but in person I could no way look at a man with sexual thoughts It completely turns me off, erectile dysfunction turned off, *wouldnt take it by someone aswell*. I wouldn't get in a gay relationship too. only girls, I think I'd sleep with a guy/it wouldnt be emotional. I guess it's more of a YOLO thing :lol: Must be Bi then

*RESPECT MY AUTHORITAH* #alphamale

/watch?v=gx4jn77VKlQ

None of my friends know about this too, so thats good


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

not yet haha


----------



## US Blotto (Oct 28, 2012)

It's a compliment. Please accept it as one.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

So the eternal question for the heterosexual men....

If you *had *to have sex with another man, would you 'give' or 'take'?

You have to choose one or the other, or they cut your bollox off.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

latblaster said:


> So the eternal question for the heterosexual men....
> 
> If you *had *to have sex with another man, would you 'give' or 'take'?
> 
> You have to choose one or the other, or they cut your bollox off.


I'm pretty sure 99% of straight blokes will choose "give".


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I'm pretty sure 99% of straight blokes will choose "give".


I agree but you have to be aroused to get hard so wouldn't this make you a little gay? Or can we have a female fluffier?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

latblaster said:


> So the eternal question for the heterosexual men....
> 
> If you *had *to have sex with another man, would you 'give' or 'take'?
> 
> You have to choose one or the other, or they cut your bollox off.


Id choose to have my balls sliced off. Weirdos lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Maybe paint a pair of lips on the Rsole so it looks more female?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I'm pretty sure 99% of straight blokes will choose "give".


Actually " if " a straight bloke dabbles its normally to take it to see what it's like


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Actually " if " a straight bloke dabbles its normally to take it to see what it's like


Really?? that does suprise me but then when you give it some thought i suppose it makes sense as we dont have anything stuck up us (well some of us dont) but we have stuck ourselves in the lovely places a woman has so yes i suppose some men would wanna see what its like..... I still aint doing it though pmsl


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

lukeee said:


> Really?? that does suprise me but then when you give it some thought i suppose it makes sense as we dont have anything stuck up us (well some of us dont) but we have stuck ourselves in the lovely places a woman has so yes i suppose some men would wanna see what its like..... I still aint doing it though pmsl


Seriously dude , in the past I've been with so called straight blokes lol and all they wanna do is try anal ... think it's cause they can fuk both ends anyway so normally wanna try something different


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Seriously dude , in the past I've been with so called straight blokes lol and all they wanna do is try anal ... think it's cause they can fuk both ends anyway so normally wanna try something different


lol you wait till i see my litttle bro next time i shall ask him if he has had straight blokes!

He will wonder why the fcuk is his big brother is asking pmsl


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

lukeee said:


> lol you wait till i see my litttle bro next time i shall ask him if he has had straight blokes!
> 
> He will wonder why the fcuk is his big brother is asking pmsl


Careful how u word it dude u don't want him thinking his big bro is on the change loll


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

At my old work place one of the straight guys came onto me after his girlfriend stuck a vibrator up his butt and he unexpectedly really enjoyed it


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm 100% straight and never had the slightest bit in seeing what it would be like.

I am glad reading through this thread that it reaffirms my belief that the UK is one of the most tolerant countries in the world.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Careful how u word it dude u don't want him thinking his big bro is on the change loll


ha he knows me well enough to know better than that mate


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ballin said:


> I'm 100% straight and never had the slightest bit in seeing what it would be like.
> 
> I am glad reading through this thread that it reaffirms my belief that the UK is one of the most tolerant countries in the world.


It is mate and tbh i think threads like this are good for everyone as it shows that it doesnt matter what ya sexuality is, we are all numpties on here and like a laugh together, at each other and at ourselves because lets face it we are a funny ol lot! :thumb:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

lukeee said:


> It is mate and tbh i think threads like this are good for everyone as it shows that it doesnt matter what ya sexuality is, we are all numpties on here and like a laugh together, at each other and at ourselves because lets face it we are a funny ol lot! :thumb:


It is what keeps me coming back! :beer:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

staright men who sleep with men can't be that straight.... Now you do get **** load of married blokes about though. I do feel sorry for their wives as they are the most careless when it comes to safe sex etc.

I am sure there has been a few horror stories you never hear in the GUM clinics.

I have had straight friends who didn't mind a finger slipping in from their misses though lol


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

latblaster said:


> So the eternal question for the heterosexual men....
> 
> If you *had *to have sex with another man, would you 'give' or 'take'?
> 
> You have to choose one or the other, or they cut your bollox off.


Yes!!! And im a giver :tongue:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Sooo.... next question quys. If it came to if (bad choice of words  ) spit or swallow??


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Sooo.... next question quys. If it came to if (bad choice of words  ) spit or swallow??


Gotta be a facial. May as well go the whole way ha!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Gotta be a facial. May as well go the whole way ha!


Is that an offer :laugh:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Is that an offer :laugh:


No! This seems to of turned from you ranting advice on how to tell people your sexual orientation to you trying to nail everyone on here. Full marks for that, you're a tryer


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

finlay...go for it!! Liam is loving it, he is just too shy to say he wants ya too


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Ser said:


> finlay...go for it!! Liam is loving it, he is just too shy to say he wants ya too


I saw him first


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ooft! CATFIGHT! :bounce:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PAHAHAHAAAA ahhh nothing like a thread to put a smile on my face at 4am lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

My ex used to love to slip a finger or two in, no harm done 

It's good enough for her, good enough for me :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ser said:


> finlay...go for it!! Liam is loving it, he is just too shy to say he wants ya too


Stop encouraging them!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Stop encouraging them!


You are loving the attention!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Stop encouraging them!


ehhhh......this ---->



tyramhall said:


> You are loving the attention!


  you know you are loving it, don't try to pretend, we can see right through your thinly veiled attempts at throwing us all off :whistling:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ser said:


> ehhhh......this ---->
> 
> you know you are loving it, don't try to pretend, we can see right through your thinly veiled attempts at throwing us all off :whistling:


haha ok i am enjoying the attention but that doesn't mean i'm getting bummed!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

*cough* course it doesn't sweetpea *cough*



PS getting bummed is awesome! You will, i mean would...yeah, would love it :wink:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@liam0810

C'mon my son, take one for the team!!! :lol:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> haha ok i am enjoying the attention but that doesn't mean i'm getting bummed!


Call it a social experiment and it won't sound as bad!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

i fcuking knew i shouldn't of put that comment


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Liam just told me he wouldn't mind trying a tongue and finger first, he did say not to tell anyone but fuk it


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Kaywoodham said:


> Liam just told me he wouldn't mind trying a tongue and finger first, he did say not to tell anyone but fuk it


I see it's all coming out now Kay, or maybe 'it's' going in ???


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Liam just told me he wouldn't mind trying a tongue and finger first, he did say not to tell anyone but fuk it


Thanks sugar t1ts you're really helping the situation!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I wish something was going in I feel celibate these days


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Thanks sugar t1ts you're really helping the situation!


Well I didn't bring up the cucumbers again and poppers so you're lucky!

Wait... Oops


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Liam just told me he wouldn't mind trying a tongue and finger first, he did say not to tell anyone but fuk it


Most people like a good rimming first :laugh:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I wish something was going in I feel celibate these days


As Ser has said Weeman can be down there soon and his ginger balls could be smashing against you in no time!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Swansea's closer. :thumb:


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

i should of kept a closer eye on this thread... missed way to much fun 

so when are we having a coming out party for liam??


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> i should of kept a closer eye on this thread... missed way to much fun
> 
> so when are we having a coming out party for liam??


Hahaha you can fcuk off!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm straight


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

so have any off straight guys and girl had any funny run ins with those who bat for different teams?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Only the big butch lesbian who tried to take a chunk out my neck at my 18th birthday house party, was quite scary!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> so have any off straight guys and girl had any funny run ins with those who bat for different teams?


A few years ago we decided to go to a club,that unbeknown to me was a gay club,probably more to do with me being hammered and forgetting it was one.

When i went for a p1ss this guy next to me started a friendly chat so in return i talked back. He suddenly said "id love to hold your c0ck for you,in fact i want you to f*ck me with it". I laughed thinking he saw i was hammered and was messing about but then he tried grabbing it and kissing me. I shrugged him off,washed my hands and went back to the main room.

I said to my mate "you'll never guess what just happened,and explained the story" and they all burst out laughing and explained where we were.

And second story,i went back to a friends house once,fell asleep on the settee and woke up just in time to see her housemate standing naked over me with a hardon about to try laying next to me on the settee.

I was dressed and out of the house within seconds.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I do know a lad who genuinely pulled a girl then realised she was a bloke when he was rolling round with him on the floor.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

hahahaha fcuking brilliant


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

dbaird said:


> I do know a lad who genuinely pulled a girl then realised she was a bloke when he was rolling round with him on the floor.


I would just shrug my head and go with it


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

finlay04 said:


> so have any off straight guys and girl had any funny run ins with those who bat for different teams?


I get asked out by gay guys quite a lot when I'm out, I just smile and politely decline. Although I did let one look at my c0ck in the toilets once in Barnsley as he said he'd buy me a drink for it............. here's one of the many reasons I don't drink very often now


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

so basically you whore yourself out for drinks haha


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

At my brother's wedding this lass (who is married!) tried to kiss me during the reception party. I ran away lol


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

back when i was a chef i had a gay head chef and a new waitress who was ignorant as fcuk. she that she was amazing and spoke to people like crap. came into the kitchen and walked upto me an demanded i made her something to eat. i gnored her so she went from chef to chef demanding food. then she got to my head chef and decided to try flirting to get what she wanted. started rubbing up against him..... at which point he turned around and shouted "Grow a c0ck or fcuk off!!"

nearly cut my bloody hand off from laughing so much


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> back when i was a chef i had a gay head chef and a new waitress who was ignorant as fcuk. she that she was amazing and spoke to people like crap. came into the kitchen and walked upto me an demanded i made her something to eat. i gnored her so she went from chef to chef demanding food. then she got to my head chef and decided to try flirting to get what she wanted. started rubbing up against him..... at which point he turned around and shouted "Grow a c0ck or fcuk off!!"
> 
> nearly cut my bloody hand off from laughing so much


reps forever lolol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I gay friend of mine decided to try fish one night when he was drunk, he eneded up going down on this woman and threw up all over her in the process.

The following year he was starting his 2nd year at uni and sat in a lecture theatre, and she walked in and was the lecturer.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

dbaird said:


> I do know a lad who genuinely pulled a girl then realised she was a bloke when he was rolling round with him on the floor.


Wasn't Liam was it by any chance?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> Wasn't Liam was it by any chance?


No the last guy he was rolling round the floor with actually put it in


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

straight. Before the current gf I'd had some major issues with women and seriously could see benefits to being gay...just the whole bum sex thing scared me....and kissing men.

I fell in love with a girl last year and she was bi....true story


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

dbaird said:


> I gay friend of mine decided to try fish one night when he was drunk, he eneded up going down on this woman and threw up all over her in the process.
> 
> The following year he was starting his 2nd year at uni and sat in a lecture theatre, and she walked in and was the lecturer.


I would of been mortified :laugh:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep quite a lot, most of the time I have a laugh with them but sometimes they take it a little too far.

Had a gay lad on holiday crack on to me and make a pass, told him no chance but didn't fall out. Anyway my mate gave him my name on FB and next thing I'm getting messages off him asking if I could be gay just for one night as he was in love with me. Safe to say he got blocked! About a year ago I got a friend invite on there and it was off somebody called Lexi. Turned out that the fella who cracked on was now a pre op transexual waiting for his operation!

Last year had another fella ask if he could buy me a drink, I said no and he said "probably a good thing as I was gonna put rohypnol in it!"


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wavelength said:


> Wasn't Liam was it by any chance?


Haha no it wasn't! And how p1ssed must you be not to notice its a c0ck in a frock?!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Got done up the gary by a stunning tranny in bangkok a couple of years ago. Made a change from the girlfriends dildo


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Haha no it wasn't! And how p1ssed must you be not to notice its a c0ck in a frock?!


Dunno, ask Luther! Haha


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kissed a lad once after a 2 day binge on mdma/mcat, that's about as gay as I've ever been

The thought of another mans hairy penis anywhere near me isn't something I enjoy, but I'm not bothered to have gay friends

My best mate at work was as gay as they come and I still partied with him etc. No ****!

Must admit though, absolute queens/camp-to-death look-at-me gays are annoying as ****



To me that kind of **** is a form of disease/mental health issue

Oh and I agree with whoever said they see the appeal in being gay. Gays have it so easy, most of them I know just party and have gangbangs every single day(literally) most have half decent jobs too


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

for those of you in the know... wtf do you think happened here then?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-20140701

for the rest its a gay sauna(pay a tenner to enter a labrynth of sex)


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Got done up the gary by a stunning tranny in bangkok a couple of years ago. Made a change from the girlfriends dildo


serious??


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

Straight, though wish there were more gay men about, then two women miss out and then there's more for me.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> serious??


Yes. Went to the tranny area of Bangkok and they were genuinely stunning. Better looking than the actual women. Taller,long legs,long shiny hair,fake boobs and wonderful make up. My one was tall and had denim hot pants on and a nice vest,showing off the nipple erection. Went back to the ibis expecting a snog and suck her nips,maybe give me a nosh etc . The way back to the hotel we stopped off for johnnies and lube,so obviously they are expecting to be done,however,one thing led to another and it was me that got done. The bitch pulled out,whipped the johnnies off and shot in my face. Genuinely. I tell the story on here because no one knows me. At home they don't quite get the full version lol


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Yes. Went to the tranny area of Bangkok and they were genuinely stunning. Better looking than the actual women. Taller,long legs,long shiny hair,fake boobs and wonderful make up. My one was tall and had denim hot pants on and a nice vest,showing off the nipple erection. Went back to the ibis expecting a snog and suck her nips,maybe give me a nosh etc . The way back to the hotel we stopped off for johnnies and lube,so obviously they are expecting to be done,however,one thing led to another and it was me that got done. The bitch pulled out,whipped the johnnies off and shot in my face. Genuinely. I tell the story on here because no one knows me. At home they don't quite get the full version lol


I have to agree that some of them do look stunning. If I was in your situation I probably would of done the same


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

I think everyone is Bi-sexual to some extent, some being at the complete hetro end, and others being the gay end. I think it is equal for men and women, its just that is far more socialy acceptable for a woman to say she is b-sexual.

This is based on nothing other than my mind.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> I think everyone is Bi-sexual to some extent, some being at the complete hetro end, and others being the gay end. I think it is equal for men and women, its just that is far more socialy acceptable for a woman to say she is b-sexual.
> 
> This is based on nothing other than my mind.


I agree that in society its more acceptable for women to come out. Which in this day in age is pretty pathetic.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm sure I have no sexual interest in men ANABOLIC.

What on earth do you mean?

Are you nice looking mate? :lol:


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Yes. Went to the tranny area of Bangkok and they were genuinely stunning. Better looking than the actual women. Taller,long legs,long shiny hair,fake boobs and wonderful make up. My one was tall and had denim hot pants on and a nice vest,showing off the nipple erection. Went back to the ibis expecting a snog and suck her nips,maybe give me a nosh etc . The way back to the hotel we stopped off for johnnies and lube,so obviously they are expecting to be done,however,one thing led to another and it was me that got done. The bitch pulled out,whipped the johnnies off and shot in my face. Genuinely. I tell the story on here because no one knows me. At home they don't quite get the full version lol


Ahhh so it was you who they based a part of the hangover 2 off!!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Raging **** through and through...maybe thats why I enjoy pinning so much. not the first or last time i'll experience a lil pr**k


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Raging **** through and through...maybe thats why I enjoy pinning so much. not the first or last time i'll experience a *lil *pr**k


Don't you want just one big one????


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> I think everyone is Bi-sexual to some extent, some being at the complete hetro end, and others being the gay end. I think it is equal for men and women, its just that is far more socialy acceptable for a woman to say she is b-sexual.
> 
> This is based on nothing other than my mind.





finlay04 said:


> I agree that in society its more acceptable for women to come out. Which in this day in age is pretty pathetic.


I am a believer in the gay gene. I think people can be comfortable with sleeping with someone they don't find instinctively attractive but I think everyone does have a true preference.

Up to 18 I was "bi", not because I wanted to sleep with women, just because I felt it made me more normal than being gay. Every bi man I have known who is single only ever goes after men. When they are married its a different story.

Women are exceptionally good "bi's" as its seen as erotic in heterosexuality and the women does not have to live up to the moment to have sex.

I could still get a hard on with girls up to about 18, but now there wouldn't be a chance.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

At 18 you get a hard on coz the wind changes direction! :lol:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Really?? that does suprise me but then when you give it some thought i suppose it makes sense as we dont have anything stuck up us (well some of us dont) but we have stuck ourselves in the lovely places a woman has so yes i suppose some men would wanna see what its like..... I still aint doing it though pmsl


I always thought it was bizarre how some straight guys will deride blokes who "take it up the arze" but then totter home from the pub to smash the mrs's back doors in. It betrays not only a complete failure to grasp simple reasoning but also a fundamental lack of respect for other people.



ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> I think everyone is Bi-sexual to some extent, some being at the complete hetro end, and others being the gay end. I think it is equal for men and women, its just that is far more socialy acceptable for a woman to say she is b-sexual.
> 
> This is based on nothing other than my mind.


Afaik the academic consensus on sexuality these days is that it is a continuous spectrum with most people occupying a small range on the spectrum in which they feel comfortable. So potentially any given person could be anywhere along the line, and could be comfortable in a very broad range, but there are definitely people who are right at one end and won't ever be moving towards the other. So it's probably based on a bit more than just your mind!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> I actually only came to terms with my sexuality very recently. Id be confused soo long... *then poof *it was all so simple  ... now to get the guts and come out to the family


nice pun....me i love fingering, whether it be a female or myself


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

barsnack said:


> nice pun....me i love fingering, whether it be a female or myself


i with its true for most :laugh:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Fin Ru not with ur gf anymore?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

dbaird said:


> for those of you in the know... wtf do you think happened here then?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-20140701
> 
> for the rest its a gay sauna(pay a tenner to enter a labrynth of sex)


i have to say, gay men have FAR more sex than straight men.. FAR MORE....

The wife and I went to a killing kittens party; held at a usually gay sauna in Covent Garden- damn nice bar area/pool with suana/play rooms.. no straight bars like this.....

we didnt bother going to the playrooms the wife f**ked in the pool, I did another girl at the edge of the pool....



luther1 said:


> Yes. Went to the tranny area of Bangkok and they were genuinely stunning. Better looking than the actual women. Taller,long legs,long shiny hair,fake boobs and wonderful make up. My one was tall and had denim hot pants on and a nice vest,showing off the nipple erection. Went back to the ibis expecting a snog and suck her nips,maybe give me a nosh etc . The way back to the hotel we stopped off for johnnies and lube,so obviously they are expecting to be done,however,one thing led to another and it was me that got done. The bitch pulled out,whipped the johnnies off and shot in my face. Genuinely. I tell the story on here because no one knows me. At home they don't quite get the full version lol


I see a few couples picking up trannies in BKK... even the wife said they are more attractive than the thai girls..


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> Just curious to see how many people on here are open with their sexuality? I know in the testosterone filled gym it can be abit difficult be be honest.
> 
> But this aside how would you class your sexuality?? Girls get involved too


Fin what does Lauren think to this?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

well we're not together anymore but she was fone with it. the simple fact is i was with here because i wanted to be. your sexuality doesnt change how you feel for someone


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> i have to say, gay men have FAR more sex than straight men.. FAR MORE....


Think I must be the exception to the rule! :no:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I might as well be nothing at the moment, oh no tell a lie IM a test fueled wan£Ing machine! But given the choice I'll a take som lovely pu$$y.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Dublin said:


> Phew was getting slightly concerned...... Was starting to think, strength training seriously = very experimental minded !


Gym = gay man's church


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> well we're not together anymore but she was fone with it. the simple fact is i was with here because i wanted to be. your sexuality doesnt change how you feel for someone


She seems like a great girl I'm sure she'll be there no matter what


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Dublin said:


> Phew was getting slightly concerned...... Was starting to think, strength training seriously = very experimental minded !


If only :whistling:


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Dublin said:


> Are the majority of people on this forum, gay, bi, or in open relationships or is it just the thread topic which means they are more likely to contribute to it?
> 
> Is there many on the forum who are straight and monogamous!!!


I think it's largely due to the thread title, have you not seen the more 'adult' parts of the website?


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> well we're not together anymore but she was fone with it. the simple fact is i was with here because i wanted to be. your sexuality doesnt change how you feel for someone


my sexuality is pretty diverse! you love me for it though....

and Im a better gf anyway.


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

straight! but have thought about it! as i like a bit of bum play gf doesnt though so would proberbly do it if id get a fisting! haha


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Straight no problems with gay people though don't look at them in any different ways etc


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Dublin said:


> Not allowed access to adult area untill a gold member!


Male animal as silvers  Unless it has changed now


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bambi1550 said:


> my sexuality is pretty diverse! you love me for it though....
> 
> and Im a better gf anyway.


Yes you are keep ya boy ain a tight leash ey ?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Dublin said:


> Phew was getting slightly concerned...... Was starting to think, strength training seriously = very experimental minded !


i'm as straight as it gets and i have a gf...

when i'm in a commited relationship - i'm exclusive

as for gay men having WAY more sex......don't you believe it aus lol


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Yes you are keep ya boy ain a tight leash ey ?


The only things i keep tight are his rope restraints and....  lol!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

bambi1550 said:


> The only things i keep tight are his rope restraints and....  lol!


:laugh:


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Dublin said:


> Am Female!!! But thanks


Ahhh sorry


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Straaaaigggghhhhtttt to the Ace of hearts


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bambi1550 said:


> The only things i keep tight are his rope restraints and....  lol!


I believe it was you in restraints


----------

